# Southeastern Summer '06 Rally



## campingnut18

After the husband and I posted how much we liked the Topsail CG near Destin, FL, some folks decided to give it a try. We plan our vacations way in advance and were already booked for site #71 for the week of June 10th, 2006. There are now 3 other families with 2 additional families deciding. Soooo, sounds like a crowd / gathering / rally to me. The husband started this string under Camping / Recommended Places to Go / Top Rated Rv Park 10/10/10 .









Please feel free to jump in - join us, etc.

C


----------



## campingnut18

Let's see if I can get this link to work:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=5783&hl=


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18,

The link works great!! Good job. Hope several more Outbackers will plan to come. sunny


----------



## Reverie

We're in! We got site 69.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt

Guys,

Wish I could join you. I really like that area. Of course, I've only been there once, and it was in early March and pretty chill that year, but I love the beach scene. The Destin/Fort Walton area is really nice. I performed a wedding for my niece and her beau a couple years ago on the beach at Fort Walton Beach. It was great to be there listening to the waves and the sea gulls during the ceremony
in the sand.









Have a great time. Maybe I can get some fellow Outbackers to join me at the beach next year here in Texas.

Mark


----------



## W4DRR

Seems like I helped get this thing rolling this morning by mentioning going to Topsail Hill. Unfortunately, due to family commitments, I can't make it in June, but will have to stick with May 13th-20th. BUT, if there is anybody out there, who, for whatever reason, can't make it in June, like ourselves, but can make it in May, we would be honored by your company. We could call it the Pre-Rally Rally. Anyway, we have site #72 for that week.


----------



## amanda lou

Geez Guys and Dolls,
would love to go, but will be unable to attend. Just out of curiosity is anyone still planning on the Spring Rally








We already have our week long vacation planned on a salmon fishing tournament in Michigan, so Top Sail is out for us this year. Sure hate to miss it







but so many trips, so little time.


----------



## Reverie

Yes we are definately planning the Spring rally in Alabama. This is just another event in tribal life...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

We are planning on attending the Spring Rally also, if DW has that weekend off. The Summer Rally at TopSail came up all of a sudden, and me and DW looked at each other and said why not attend both







. 2006 is starting out with a bang. Can't wait.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## campingnut18

We are also planning on going to the Spring rally for a long weekend. For the Summer one, we're staying ALL week long. Just planning ahead with this park 'cause they often book up 6 months in advance. Can't Wait. Ahhhhh! a week lounging and eating seafood at the beach.









2006 - here we come!

Carmen


----------



## ee4308

Planning to attend the Spring Rally also. Can't think of anything standing in the way as of right now.







Looking forward to meeting all of you there. sunny


----------



## oshields

Hi,

We have site 67. Check in June 10 for 7 nights. Can't wait!!!

Take care,
Kim


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Wow!
Topsail sounds great!
Unfortunately, Brian has a Scout campout event June 9-11 but we might make it Monday thru the rest of the week with a little planning.
Should be only 6-7 hours from the Atlanta area.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Crawfish

Just got back from Topsail. Spent 4 great days there. Here is a link to some pictures we took while we were there, mainly for the one's who have not been there and want to see what it's like. But everyone enjoy them.

Four Days in Paradise

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## campingnut18

man crawfish those were great pictures.
if you dont want to go after seeing those your sick..









i would stay here every weekend if i lived close.
i'll keep coming back here over the winter looking at the pictures.

thanks, campingnut action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Not to hijack...but for a SE rally, shouldn't we try to find a place that is centrally located? For Example, the army corps of engineers has half a dozen very well designed and laid out parks all around Lake Altoona (our favorite is McKinney). It's 25 minutes north of Atlanta. You can reserve through reserveamerica.com for up to a year in advance, and the way they are set up we get reserve one entire point over the lake for just us......Not that we would mind coming to Top Sail........but it's just a little more centrally located for the folks from KY and NC down to FL and AL.

just a thought.....


----------



## Reverie

This is sort of a spontaneous Summer Rally. In the past we only had a Spring and Fall rally so this sort of...."erupted" out of someone's reservation. People started tagging along and the next thing you know we have a "Rally". I am pulling for the Fall Rally at either Lake Allatoona or Lake Lanier. We haven't thrown it out there yet so I don't know if someone is interested in hosting at those places or even somewhere different.

Since there really isn't a formal "Southeastern Outbackers" we sort of co-opted the name. I think it was originally called "Georgia and the Southeast". We thought that name made it sound like primarily a Georgia thing. We want people from all-over.

I hope this explains it and nobody feels left out.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

HI ZOOMZOOM,
you just missed the rally in your back yard. but i see you were not and outbacker at that time and missed it.








we try and get ideas of places people want to try. and a central location.
we have familys now from ga,al,sc,fl,tn. 
jump in on some of our post and give us some ideas of places you like.

the group is getting larger each day.we may need in the future, to take a more offical vote with the rally's. 
i for one like to keep my camping drive under 5 hours. unless im going to disney 
or any place with a beach.









thanks, campingnut action


----------



## mom30075

zoomzoom8 said:


> Not to hijack...but for a SE rally, shouldn't we try to find a place that is centrally located? For Example, the army corps of engineers has half a dozen very well designed and laid out parks all around Lake Altoona (our favorite is McKinney). It's 25 minutes north of Atlanta. You can reserve through reserveamerica.com for up to a year in advance, and the way they are set up we get reserve one entire point over the lake for just us......Not that we would mind coming to Top Sail........but it's just a little more centrally located for the folks from KY and NC down to FL and AL.
> 
> just a thought.....
> [snapback]63379[/snapback]​


WE would also like a mini rally in June around Allatoona for a weekend. Anyone else interested? We do the Summer swim team and don't take week long trips until July.


----------



## zoomzoom8

"WE would also like a mini rally in June around Allatoona for a weekend. Anyone else interested? We do the Summer swim team and don't take week long trips until July."

hmmmm, I see things taking shape......Mid June (weekend of the9th-11th, 16th-18th?) maybe at McKinney, Red Top, ?????


----------



## mom30075

hmmmm, I see things taking shape......Mid June (weekend of the9th-11th, 16th-18th?) maybe at McKinney, Red Top, ?????
[snapback]63724[/snapback]​[/quote]

Either dates and either location look good, however Corp of Eng we could book site specific. Probably can't make final decision until early 2006. Is your 5 yr old boy or girl? WE have a 6 yr old boy.


----------



## zoomzoom8

mom30075 said:


> Either dates and either location look good, however Corp of Eng we could book site specific. Probably can't make final decision until early 2006. Is your 5 yr old boy or girl? WE have a 6 yr old boy.
> [snapback]63766[/snapback]​


Good point on the army corp sites.

Five year old boy and two year old girl that thinks she's 14......


----------



## Reverie

If it was a couple of weeks later we could make it but we are one of the people headed to Florida. I'm really sorry we are missing it since it is literally in our back yard.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> If it was a couple of weeks later we could make it but we are one of the people headed to Florida. I'm really sorry we are missing it since it is literally in our back yard.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]63775[/snapback]​


As of yet, nothing is in stone.......just throwing around ideas.....I checked the McKinney sites for June 06 and as of now...they are WIIIIIIIDE open.....


----------



## campingnut18

Don't forget about the Spring Rally at Logan's Landing in AL.

Just posting ideas is how we get these things started. The more options, the better. I'm still pleasantly surprised that there are about 5 families going for the week to Topsail. It's going to be a lot of fun.

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8

Sites are filling fast!!

Reserved sites by our members so far (that i can find from the six different posts about this now)....

67-oshields
69-Reverie
71-campingnut18
79-zoomzoom8
81-ee4308
83-crawfish

Hey when is the next batch of stickers gonna be run? I need four!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

We're in!!!!

Site 79

coming in June 10th and heading out the 16th

Can't wait!!!

They are filling fast!!! Reserve NOW!!!


----------



## campingnut18

cant wait to meet you zoomzoom. action 
thanks for the updated list.
i cant keep up with how many we had.
i cant wait to get back to the beach.looks like a great rally in the works.

campingnut18..


----------



## Reverie

Let me be the first to propose we make the following plans:

1. Don't plan anything.
2. Don't plan anything.
3. Don't plan anything.
4. If the urge to plan is overwhelming, drink a margarita and see items 1 - 3 (above).

Sound good to everyone else?

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> Let me be the first to propose we make the following plans:
> 
> 1. Don't plan anything.
> 2. Don't plan anything.
> 3. Don't plan anything.
> 4. If the urge to plan is overwhelming, drink a margarita and see items 1 - 3 (above).
> 
> Sound good to everyone else?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]65834[/snapback]​


I'm all over that........


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Sites are filling fast!!
> 
> Reserved sites by our members so far (that i can find from the six different posts about this now)....
> 
> 67-oshields
> 69-Reverie
> 71-campingnut18
> 72-W4DRR ?
> 79-zoomzoom8
> 81-ee4308
> 83-crawfish
> [snapback]65187[/snapback]​


Come on Outbackers let's get some more people on this list. If you can't stay the whole week, come for 2,3, or 4 days.







It's a great park with 3 1/2 miles of pure white sand beach, what else could you ask for. sunny We are going to have a great time.








Sites are going fast. At this park you need to book 6 months ahead, so book your site now.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Reverie

zoomzoom8 said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to propose we make the following plans:
> 
> 1.Â Don't plan anything.
> 2.Â Don't plan anything.
> 3.Â Don't plan anything.
> 4.Â If the urge to plan is overwhelming, drink a margarita and see items 1 - 3 (above).
> 
> Sound good to everyone else?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]65834[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all over that........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]65839[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now, if we can just get the womanfolk to play along...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

We have a non-Outbacker friend - the Bennetts, also planning on coming for the week at Topsail but I'll have to check on which site they have. But count them in. I'm pretty sure their site is somewhere right close to us.

Can't wait!

C-









p.s. As the wife speaking in this case, if you don't plan now, you lose!! We want you to join us SO PLAN NOW! jk







Kidding aside, as ZoomZoom said, this park is really nice and does fill up fast so book ahead if you can.


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> We have a non-Outbacker friend - the Bennetts, also planning on coming for the week at Topsail but I'll have to check on which site they have. But count them in. I'm pretty sure their site is somewhere right close to us.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> C-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. As the wife speaking in this case, if you don't plan now, you lose!! We want you to join us SO PLAN NOW! jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, as ZoomZoom said, this park is really nice and does fill up fast so book ahead if you can.
> [snapback]66016[/snapback]​


In the Airstream world they call the outsiders....SOB's........









Some Other Brand's........
















Welcome!!! The more the merrier!!!!


----------



## campingnut18

Thanks for putting this together ZoomZoom. I'm sure this will serve as a good reference later. 8 families so far!! This is going to be a blast.

<hey, maybe we should put Zoom in charge> jk







actually, we're all in charge right?

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8

Just let me know what site they are in and we'll add em to the list.


----------



## campingnut18

Here we go - they've got site #74

67-oshields
69-Reverie
71-campingnut18
72-W4DRR ?
74-Bennetts
79-zoomzoom8
81-ee4308
83-crawfish

sunny


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> Here we go - they've got site #74
> 
> 67-oshields
> 69-Reverie
> 71-campingnut18
> 72-W4DRR ?
> 74-Bennetts
> 79-zoomzoom8
> 81-ee4308
> 83-crawfish
> 
> sunny
> [snapback]66098[/snapback]​


Actually, our reservation at site #72 is for the week of May 13th to the 20th. We won't be able to make the June rally. I think there was some confusion early on, when the rally was put together, when I made a post about going in May. Someone else has #72 during the week of the rally. Another one of those "SOB's" (Some Other Brand) maybe?


----------



## zoomzoom8

Fixed....72 is outta here.......maybe at the spring rally?

67-oshields
69-Reverie
71-campingnut18
74-Bennetts
79-zoomzoom8
81-ee4308
83-crawfish


----------



## Dreamtimers

67-oshields
68 Dreamtimers
69-Reverie
71-campingnut18
74-Bennetts
79-zoomzoom8
81-ee4308
83-crawfish

Called and got our site also.








We should get there on Sunday afternoon/evening.

It's time something named outback went playing in the sand.

See y'all there.

Dreamtimers


----------



## ee4308

Looks like we are going to have a pretty good turn out in June, 8 already comitted. sunny Only need 5 more Outbackers for a baker's dozen!!







Yall come!!


----------



## campingnut18

COME ON OUTBACKER'S ....
you know after this winter, you will want a vacation on the beach. sunny sunny

two good sites still open are 70/77. they are great pull through sites.

great to see you got in dreamtimers. see you on sunday....
campingnut


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Campingnut18, thanks for the prompt on site 70/77! 
Did not see 70 as available just now.
smilie
Booked 77 for the 10th for 7 days. sunny

Updated List:

67-oshields
68 Dreamtimers
69-Reverie
71-campingnut18
74-Bennetts
77-Outbackgeorgia
79-zoomzoom8
81-ee4308
83-crawfish

Looks like Brian can get all of his merit badges without the Scout campout that weekend, so we are looking forward to Topsail!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard outbackgeorgia,

I think we have a great rally building here. Just wish June was already here.
Seeya at Topsail.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## ee4308

outbackgeorgia,

Glad to see you are making the rally also. sunny Looking forward to meeting all yall!


----------



## Dreamtimers

Glad to see you made it Dave. Looking forward to seeing the crew again.

Dave


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Dreamtimer,
I bet you got some new gadgets for Christmas to show us at the rally!
I plan to try my new GPS, maybe some geocaching.
What do you think?

Outbackgeorgia,
The Other Dave


----------



## campingnut18

WELCOME OBGA....
cant wait to see you guys again.
austin will have a fit to know brian will be there all week.
















reverie and i are going to hook up on the drive down. anyone want to join us 
let me know. i have just two planned stops on the way down. one for the wife.
and camping world for me..

then lots of R&R for me...


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 which route are you planning on taking and which Camping World are you planning on stopping at? Maybe on my same route.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hey crawfish, 
i take 85 south to phenix city Al,
then 431south to dotan Al, STOP AT THE NEW CAMPING WORLD IN DOTAN.
then take hwy 109 south of dothan to graceville fl. 
let the wife shop in this out of the way outlet mall.. ( very small hick town).
see if i let her shop after my trip to camping world, i wont hear a word out of her on how much i spent at camping world.









she will out spend me any way... its just my way of making it a HAPPY DRIVE 
for all of us... sunny

ps. that camping world in dothan sell outbacks. i think thats where dreamtimer got his. said they were great to work with. i always take time to look at them when we stop.

maybe we can meet up at camping world, drive in to destin together.
i can just see the looks as we all drive our outbacks in the park at one time.


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut,

Dothan is just 20 miles south of me.







Me and ee4308 go to Camping World all the time, hard to keep us out.







I could spend all day in there and looking at TT's. They sell Outbacks there at Emeral Coast RV, Camping World is in the same building with them. The building use to be a Lowe's. They have a huge indoor parking lot for some of the TT.

Why should your DW waste her time in Graceville, the outlet mall is all but gone, when they have the biggest outlet mall in the Southeast in Destin







, or maybe you shouldn't tell her. I guess it doesn't matter because my DW is planning on doing some shopping at the one in Destin and I know she will be telling the other DW's all about it.







She is evening planning on driving her car down to Destin so I won't have any excuse to not let her use my truck.









Let's plan on meeting at Camping World and convoy down to Topsail. I can see it now, four Outbacks all lined up pulling into Topsail. That is going to blow their minds.







We will have to take some pictures of that.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> campingnut,
> 
> Dothan is just 20 miles south of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and ee4308 go to Camping World all the time, hard to keep us out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could spend all day in there and looking at TT's. They sell Outbacks there at Emeral Coast RV, Camping World is in the same building with them. The building use to be a Lowe's. They have a huge indoor parking lot for some of the TT.
> 
> Why should your DW waste her time in Graceville, the outlet mall is all but gone, when they have the biggest outlet mall in the Southeast in Destin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or maybe you shouldn't tell her. I guess it doesn't matter because my DW is planning on doing some shopping at the one in Destin and I know she will be telling the other DW's all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is evening planning on driving her car down to Destin so I won't have any excuse to not let her use my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's plan on meeting at Camping World and convoy down to Topsail. I can see it now, four Outbacks all lined up pulling into Topsail. That is going to blow their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to take some pictures of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]70164[/snapback]​


Probably gonna be more than four Outbacks now Crawfish. sunny The more, the merrier! Any without a reservation probably ought to be making them soon.







Looking to have a great time down there in June.


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> ps. that camping world in dothan sell outbacks. i think thats where dreamtimer got his. said they were great to work with. i always take time to look at them when we stop.
> 
> [snapback]70157[/snapback]​


Sorry! I got my Outback at Madison RV in Madison Al. ( Dothan store wasn't there when we bought it). Don't remember making a comment about Madison RV, but I said the Camping world in Dothan was willing to let you test fit things before buying them if you could do it there.

Confusion may be... bought TV from dealer in Enterprise. They were GREAT to work with.









Dreamtimers


----------



## campntn

We'll be there, but we'll be staying at www.campgulf.com. 
Can't wait to meet ya'll.
Mark
Campntn


----------



## ee4308

campntn said:


> We'll be there, but we'll be staying at www.campgulf.com.
> Can't wait to meet ya'll.
> Mark
> Campntn
> [snapback]70936[/snapback]​


TN, GA, and AL Outbackers ought to be well represented down on the FL Gulf Cost during that week. sunny


----------



## Reverie

I would love to pick up some people from Mississippi, Louisiana and North/South Carolina. Virginia, West Virginia and Kentucky may be too far away.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

Reverie said:


> I would love to pick up some people from Mississippi, Louisiana and North/South Carolina.Â Virginia, West Virginia and Kentucky may be too far away.Â
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]71052[/snapback]​


Devildog is from South Carolina if they could make it , but I think he indicated in another post that they would be in Myrtle Beach that week. sunny Don't know of any from the other states, but it would be nice to them represented also.


----------



## ee4308

outbackgeorgia said:


> Booked 77 for the 10th for 7 days. sunny
> 
> Updated List:
> 
> 67-oshields
> 68 Dreamtimers
> 69-Reverie
> 71-campingnut18
> 74-Bennetts
> 77-Outbackgeorgia
> 79-zoomzoom8
> 81-ee4308
> 83-crawfish
> 
> Looks like Brian can get all of his merit badges without the Scout campout that weekend, so we are looking forward to Topsail!
> 
> Outbackgeorgia
> [snapback]68906[/snapback]​


We need a few more on this rally before they fill up down there. sunny Anyone else interested?


----------



## ee4308

Like PDX Doug says: *BUMP!!*


----------



## Kenstand

Our family is signed up for site #65 starting June 11 for 6 days.

I assume the planning committee will contact me to let me know if I am bringing the cole slaw or the baked beans.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Kenstand said:


> Our family is signed up for site #65 starting June 11 for 6 days.
> 
> I assume the planning committee will contact me to let me know if I am bringing the cole slaw or the baked beans.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73248[/snapback]​


WELCOME!! Glad to have you on board!

65-kenstand
67-oshields
68 Dreamtimers
69-Reverie
71-campingnut18
74-Bennetts
77-Outbackgeorgia
79-zoomzoom8
81-ee4308
83-crawfish


----------



## Reverie

There really isn't a planning committee as much as there seems to be a giant expression of group-think, usually inspired by the wives. Remember, God gave men wives because without wives we would only dress in earth-tones...

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

Kenstand said:


> Our family is signed up for site #65 starting June 11 for 6 days.Â
> 
> I assume the planning committee will contact me to let me know if I am bringing the cole slaw or the baked beans.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73248[/snapback]​


Kenstand.

Glad to see you signed on. sunny That puts us at 10, and some others to come. Anyone else up your way that might sign on and pull down with you?







Looking forward the the rally.


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Kenstand, so glad you can make it.

According to Topsail's web site there are three site's left in the area where all the Outback's will be. They are #76,#78, and #80.







So if anybody still wants to hop on board for this great summer rally







at a beautiful rv park with an unbelievable beach







, and great seafood, fresh or at local restaurants, better sign on before they are gone. But if these site's are gone just get another site in the park, we will just have to ride our bikes a little farther to visit. If you can't stay the whole week just come and join us for three or four days. It will be a rally you will never forget. These site's most likely will not last very much longer, as this park fills up real fast. So come on and join us at the Southeastern Summer Rally.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome kenstand.
wow what a long drive for you. like the others have said, we cant wait.
it will be a great week long rally at the beach.
glad you can make it. just jump in with any ideas. were open to just about anything.

campingnut18... lamar..


----------



## ee4308

*BUMP!!*


----------



## ee4308

Reverie said:


> I am pulling for the Fall Rally at either Lake Allatoona or Lake Lanier.
> Reverie
> [snapback]63383[/snapback]​


Reverie,

I know it is still a ways off, but Lake Allatoona sounds like a great idea sometime after June. Maybe you, some of the other GA Outbackers and Zoom ought to get something started on this!







It looks like a great location with plenty of everything.







Also, wanted to get this Topsail post back up in front of everyone.


----------



## old_tidefan

sunny sunny Save room at the table for us!!! sunny sunny 
Just booked site 78 for the week! action

I'll probably be looking like this guy







(less the tail and horns) after that much sun and fun.


----------



## campingnut18

THAT'S GREAT TIDEFAN








this is going to be one great week long rally.
the only site i see open close to us is site #59.
so if your thinking about booking this trip..
i would do it today.....

lamar...


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> I know it is still a ways off, but Lake Allatoona sounds like a great idea sometime after June. Maybe you, some of the other GA Outbackers and Zoom ought to get something started on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a great location with plenty of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to get this Topsail post back up in front of everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73940[/snapback]​


How does the weekend of October 13th look to everyone.......?

McKinney campground is on Allatoona......and we can start reserving now......


----------



## zoomzoom8

tidefan said:


> sunny sunny Save room at the table for us!!! sunny sunny
> Just booked site 78 for the week! action
> 
> I'll probably be looking like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (less the tail and horns) after that much sun and fun.
> [snapback]74113[/snapback]​


SWEET! Welcome!!! Right across the street from us! This is gonna be a riot!!!

65-kenstand
67-oshields
68 Dreamtimers
69-Reverie
71-campingnut18
74-Bennetts
77-Outbackgeorgia
78-tidefan
79-zoomzoom8
81-ee4308
83-crawfish

As time allows I will start getting a single point website going for this like the one for the spring rally.....time....there is just not enough of it....


----------



## Crawfish

I know we just started talking about the Fall Rally in the Summer Rally thread so I will take the lead and start a new thread for the Fall Rally.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

GOOD IDEA CRAWFISH...
i was kinda waiting to start this at the spring rally.

get ideas from the group on where/when .
then maybe get a vote on it...
we love the fall so a rally evey other weekend is fine with us.
lamar..


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> the only site i see open close to us is site #59.
> so if your thinking about booking this trip..
> i would do it today.....
> 
> lamar...
> [snapback]74115[/snapback]​


Site's 76 and 80 are non-reserve able sites according to ReserveAmerica.








Me and ee4308 are going to drive down to TopSail and Grayton beach tomorrow and I am going to check on those two sites and see why they can not be reserved.







I can not understand the reasoning behind that.







Will let yall know what I find out.

Never know, we might need them. I hope so.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

Looks like 11 signed on so far. sunny We could use 3-5 more anyway.







Who is going to be next?


----------



## Crawfish

Here is the map of the park for everybody to look at.

















Leon


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish,

Any idea how many more sites left in the area we are in?


----------



## campingnut18

hi guys, last i checked they only had one site and it was not that
close. i think it was site 48... not sure..


----------



## ee4308

Maybe we can get another Outbacker in that one if they will hurry and reserve.


----------



## Crawfish

Emerald Coast RV in Panama City said they will support us for the Summer Rally.







They only ask if they could put up an Emerald Coast RV banner. I told them it should not be any problem. I need to know what I need to ask for, small gifts for door prizes, help on the potluck, etc.







Any info will help me to get as much as possible.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hi crawfish, thats sounds great. i would just tell them to give you door prises to give away. i dont see a problem at all with the banner.
heck well take a picture of the group in front of it and email it to the sales staff.

i will ask campingtime here if i can every get time to stop by the store.

lamar..


----------



## Reverie

One thing I would encourage a dealership is to send people by to talk to us. I can't think of a better way to cement a deal than to have them talk to people with experience and I'm pretty sure if you are an Outbacker, you like Outbacks.

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan

Crawfish said:


> Emerald Coast RV in Panama City said they will support us for the Summer Rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only ask if they could put up an Emerald Coast RV banner. I told them it should not be any problem. I need to know what I need to ask for, small gifts for door prizes, help on the potluck, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info will help me to get as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]78342[/snapback]​


This sounds like a win-win for both sides. If only they could contribute a way to make June get here sooner


----------



## zoomzoom8

okay boys and girls.....

I have started the page setup for this trip as I have done fro the spring rally. The link is here:

TopSail summer rally info

it uses the same user id and password as the spring rally page. I will fill in the info I have, and get the info from the others that I haven't heard from.


----------



## Crawfish

Zoomzoom here is my info for this rally.

Arrive - 10 Jun sunny 
Depart - 17 Jun









Adults - 2 - Leon and Margaret

Children - None

Pets - None

I think we should plan at least one cookout if not two. What does everybody think. One of the cookouts could be seafood only, boy I can taste it now. We can get the club house for the cookout. The park says you have to have at least 10 sites get together to reserve the club house. We have that covered already.

The last time me and EE was at Topsail I asked them about site's 76 and 80. They told me that site 76 is for walk in only but site 80 can be reserved. ReserveAmerica shows both site's as non-reserveable. I will call them and double check and let TheycallustheBreeze know what they tell me.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

action Link updated..... sunny

Is it safe to assume everyone is coming in on 6/10?

Summer Rally Info

P.S.

For those of you who have not sent stuff to me before......

PM me the following:

Date arrive, Date depart
# of adults and first names
# of children with first names and ages
# of pets with names/breed?
Cell number(s) for your and or the DH/DW should you choose to share that info.

This is a username and pasword protected web page so your stuff will only be seen by those coming along. In return I will pm you the info to get in to the site.


----------



## campingnut18

[quote name='Crawfish' date='Feb 7 2006, 12:33 PM']
I think we should plan at least one cookout if not two. What does everybody think. One of the cookouts could be seafood only

You have read my mind.









For activities, I think the location takes care of that itself. Swimming, sunning, etc. All in all = R&R and stuffing me face

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8

action ...link updated...... sunny

Outbacker SE Topsail Info


----------



## Crawfish

Hey ZZ8, 
I like your new avatar. Cool









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

I posted our summer rally on the calendar so everybody can see.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

zoomzoom8 said:


> okay boys and girls.....
> 
> I have started the page setup for this trip as I have done fro the spring rally. The link is here:
> 
> TopSail summer rally info
> 
> it uses the same user id and password as the spring rally page. I will fill in the info I have, and get the info from the others that I haven't heard from.
> [snapback]79057[/snapback]​


Zoomzoom,

We are there 10-16th...Leaving a day early. Same crew as the spring rally.....
Ready for some sunny sunny sunny !


----------



## old_tidefan

Crawfish said:


> Zoomzoom here is my info for this rally.
> 
> Arrive - 10 Jun sunny
> Depart - 17 Jun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adults - 2 - Leon and Margaret
> 
> Children - None
> 
> Pets - None
> 
> I think we should plan at least one cookout if not two. What does everybody think. One of the cookouts could be seafood only, boy I can taste it now. We can get the club house for the cookout. The park says you have to have at least 10 sites get together to reserve the club house. We have that covered already.
> 
> The last time me and EE was at Topsail I asked them about site's 76 and 80. They told me that site 76 is for walk in only but site 80 can be reserved. ReserveAmerica shows both site's as non-reserveable. I will call them and double check and let TheycallustheBreeze know what they tell me.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]79060[/snapback]​


Throw me a vote for 2 cookouts (and I'm all over 1 being seafood). I'm sure we'll all be hanging out the whole time but it would be cool to have a couple of set times


----------



## campingnut18

Maybe we should make one of them on Fri or Sat since you probably won't be able to get in anywhere in Destin restaurants on those nites.

C-









How much loooonnnnnngggggeeeeeerrrrr?


----------



## Crawfish

And another friendly BUMP, same as Spring Rally, but I have to wear sunglasses here because of all the sunshine.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Crawfish, took your advice and just booked site #11 for 10 June ~ 17 June! Looks like we will be aways away from most of you though!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

By the way, she said we will be staying at #11 at Pampas Loop??? Does anyone know if this is a good spot>? Is this the spot you were talking about Leon?


----------



## zoomzoom8

Excellent! Welcome along!! I will PM you the info to get into the Rally info site. If you look at the map once there you will see where you are.


----------



## zoomzoom8

action .....link updated.......... sunny

TopSail Info Link

WOOHOO!!! 35 folks at this point!


----------



## Crawfish

I don't know if this is Ray or Tara,







but I am guessing it is Tara, from the sites that were left, site #11 I think is the best one. It is up front close to the rangers station but it is the furtherest site away from the entrance in that section. If you look at the web site zoomzoom has made you can find your site on the map of the park. As long as we are all at the same park it doesn't matter where in the park you are we are all still going to have a great time







. And maybe once we all get down there we might can work out some different arangements with the park as they keep about 12 to 15 site's open for walk-ins and they might let yall move to one of them.

We are glad yall decided to join us, it's going to be a great rally. A lot of sun, beach, and all the seafood you can eat.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Ok! Looks like we're in pretty good shape! Thanx!


----------



## Crawfish

Here is a picture of your site and the section it is in.










Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Looks good Leon! Thanks for the tip! action We're excited!! WOOHOO! Plus, my husband has a good friend that lives in Destin that he doesn't see very often!


----------



## Crawfish

Ray and Tara if you would like to see some pictures of TopSail you can go to this link in the gallary.

TopSail State Park

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome thebreeze, the site you got is just fine.
all the in-out traffic are in front of site 22.
so you will be just fine.
glad you can make the trip. we are going to have such a great time.

lamar


----------



## ee4308

Uh, BUMP!!


----------



## Reverie

OK. What does it mean when someone posts a "bump" message? Are you just trying to get the thread active again?

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn

It just bring it to the front again and seen. With it busy we all cannot read everything, tho some of us try

John


----------



## Dreamtimers

Zoomzoom here is my info for this rally.

Arrive - 10 Jun
_(Plan to be part of the convoy down. Just want to see that many outbacks together on the road. 
*People will think FEMA has gone up-scale*)_









Depart - 17 Jun

Pets - None

Other info correct.

Noticed extra lines on the website under each name. I'd be interested to know where everyone is from, might help start a conversation with someone you don't know. If you like the idea... We're from Huntsville, Al. Just a thought.

Seafood sounds good to me. Ill help if someone will instruct me.
















Dreamtimers


----------



## Crawfish

Dreamtimers said:


> _(Plan to be part of the convoy down. Just want to see that many outbacks together on the road.
> *People will think FEMA has gone up-scale*)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seafood sounds good to me. Ill help if someone will instruct me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamtimers
> [snapback]83742[/snapback]​


Hey Dave and Pat,
Sounds great about joining the convoy. Maybe you and "tidefan" can hook up together from Huntsville down to Dothan.







Looks like there will be about six of us convoying from there. I guess we can discuss it at the spring rally.








As for the seafood cookout, I think we will be instructing each other on how to cook seafood.







It is going to be one delicious cookout. My mouth is watering already.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

action ....link updated with dreamtimers info...... sunny

TopSail Info

I'll add the "from" stuff as time allows.....I think it's in most of the signatures somewhere


----------



## campingnut18

Wow - six Outbacks toting down the road. What a sight?

Does anyone have a deep fryer thingie? Might could use for boiling shrimp, etc. in mass. If not, we'll figure it out. Yum.

Carmen


----------



## W4DRR

I thought I might put this out again.
For those who can't make the Official Southeastern Summer '06 Rally in June, we will be having the Unofficial Southeastern Late Spring '06 Mini-Micro Rally at Topsail May 13th to May 20th.
If we can get someone else to show up, it can be re-classified to a Macro-Micro Rally, or at least a Macro-Mini-Micro Rally. (please refer to the Terminology for Rallies thread posted by BigBadBrain on 9/13/05 for definitions)









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Carmen,
Now you are getting me hankering for some boiled shrimp.








I've got one I can bring. I got a pot big enough to cook for an army. I might make a run down to the beach and get some shrimp for the spring rally.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hey crawfish, i have got some great shrimp from the shrimp boat captain..
that parks at the bridge into destin.
i think it was hwy 231? the one thats not the toll road..
may stop and see him on the way in...

my brain is dead today....


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> hey crawfish, i have got some great shrimp from the shrimp boat captain..
> that parks at the bridge into destin.
> i think it was hwy 231? the one thats not the toll road..
> may stop and see him on the way in...
> 
> my brain is dead today....
> [snapback]83791[/snapback]​


The boat's name wasn't "Jenny", was it? Was the captain's name Forrest?


----------



## campingnut18

hey nick, think we can pass this one past the wifes?
that would only be $466.00 for each family at the may rally?

lamar

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?...av=&browse=&s=1


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> hey nick, think we can pass this one past the wifes?
> that would only be $466.00 for each family at the may rally?
> 
> lamar
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?...av=&browse=&s=1
> [snapback]83801[/snapback]​


Oh yeah baby!!!


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> hey crawfish, i have got some great shrimp from the shrimp boat captain..
> that parks at the bridge into destin.
> i think it was hwy 231? the one thats not the toll road..
> may stop and see him on the way in...
> 
> my brain is dead today....
> [snapback]83791[/snapback]​


I will check him out when I go down next time.







I was just thinking that May, June, July and August is off season for shrimp,







I will check on it.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

Hey Crawfish,

See you already have that new 2500HD Duramax entered in your signature block. sunny Looks great.







Just remember me pulling along behind in that Tahoe, and don't run off and leave me.







Congratulatioins on the new TV.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey zoomzoom, here is an updated map for the summer rally.







We have another Outbacker (fl ford) jumping on board. WooHoo. sunny They should be putting a post on here soon.








June will not get here soon enough.


















Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

Guess that's my cue... We are brand new to outbacking (this is our first TT). We are planning a few trips before the rally to work out the kinks. Because we are late getting on board, we will be at 2 different sites for our stay 6-10 site 62 moving to site 41 6-11 through 6-13.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Jon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!! action

Link updated with fl ford info

Welcome! sunny

Topsail info


----------



## old_tidefan

Looks like we are at 13 Outbacks for the rally














.......... Need at least one more to make it even.


----------



## Crawfish

Tidefan I think we still have a couple of Outbackers still on the fence, so maybe we will get that even number and maybe more.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome fl ford. glad you got on board with this trip.
i cant wait for all the fun in the sun. 
this will be out 1st week long rally. 
crawfish and ee have been getting more and more to join us.
we just love it.

lamar


----------



## campntn

We will be there. We're not at Topsail tho, we really liked camping on the gulf cg. We'll be sure to come and visit, not sure if we "count" in the rally, but we'll be there. It's not far from COGulf to Topsail. 
I CANNNNNNNNNNNOT WAIT to hear the ocean, and smell burgers, tan lotion, salt stings, sweat in the shade, eat fresh shrimp..man, I am so the beach bum.
See ya'll then,
Mark


----------



## campingnut18

hey mark, sure come on over. we plan on doing a big cook out one night.
not sure when.
you can park at one of our sites and join us at the beach.
or they do have a day use area to park in and do the same.
lamar site 74 i think...


----------



## Reverie

This is just an shaping up to be an incredible event. The way this rally grew organically from a single idea is remarkable.

Reverie


----------



## campntn

Reverie said:


> This is just an shaping up to be an incredible event. The way this rally grew organically from a single idea is remarkable.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]85391[/snapback]​


He said organically.








Wordpower!
This will be a fun time, glad ya'll got it together!
Mark


----------



## Crawfish

Sure you will be part of the rally Mark.







We will come see you and you can come see us. Like Lamar said come and join us for the big cookout or two.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> hey nick, think we can pass this one past the wifes?
> that would only be $466.00 for each family at the may rally?
> 
> lamar
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?...av=&browse=&s=1
> [snapback]83801[/snapback]​


Hi, Lamar!
I'm not a wifey, but if that thing would keep my 11 yr. old son occupied, you can count me in!!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, everybody!
Help me out a little, please. I'm a newbie, here, I'll admit it, but I tried to click on the "Topsail Info" on "zoomzoom8" post, and I've tried it on others, and it asks for a password. Maybe it will come to me in the next few years or something. However, I'm also confused because there are TWO Topsail dates. 
Which one is the map which shows up with "theycallusthebreeze" being antisocial WAY over on site 11 and the rest of the gang all in a cluster? Is this one May or June? Just teasing, breeze, about the being antisocial.........that site may have sentimental value for you. hehehe. Anyway, would someone be nice and give me a little guidance here as to which is what so I don't have to read back thru all the posts?
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey Darlene, We tried to get in with the gang, but we were a little too late so Leon Crawfish suggested we take #11 as a good alternative. We are happy to be able to get that!







The only date I knew of is June 10-17.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Darlene,

Glad to here you are getting your Outback back.

The reason you have to have a password is because some people have cell numbers listed in that web page and we do not want to make it public. Just ask Zoomzoom and he will send you the login and password by email.

OK, the Southeastern Spring Rally is 5-7 May at Logan's Landing in Alpine, AL and the Summer Rally at Topsail in Destin is 10-17 Jun. And the breeze is not being antisocial. The reason she is so far away is because that is the only section that is still reserveable. The park we are having the summer rally, 10-17 Jun, fills up real fast so you have to make your reservations early. But no fret, if you would like to join us we can get you a site next to the breeze.

There are still sites open at the spring rally in Alpine, AL at Logan's Landing also. The spring rally is 5-7 May.

If you need any help with reservations or anything just ask and we will do what we can.

Hope you can join us.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey Darlene, We tried to get in with the gang, but we were a little too late so Leon Crawfish suggested we take #11 as a good alternative. We are happy to be able to get that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only date I knew of is June 10-17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]85628[/snapback]​


Well, when the initial plan doesn't work, you back up and punt. I'm gonna try to get a site near you, if that's okay, if it's still reservable. Just watch me, tho! I love those wire-haired fox terrorists!!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Thanks, Leon!
I'll check and see how far away I am from Alpine, AL. Have to check school schedules, too, for 11 yr. old at home, and 21 yr. old in college!!
Darlene action


----------



## Reverie

Early on in the process the dates sort of got intermingled. We managed to wrestle the Spring discussion off of the Summer thread and into it's own little slice of heaven. These rallies are going to be a blast and I hope you can make both of them.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

I think the Crawfish and myself might go down to Topsail next weekend for a couple days (just to get a feel of how nice the rally is going to be come 10Jun06.)







I think there are still some sites left for any Outbackers that would like to join us for the rally.


----------



## old_tidefan

ee4308 said:


> I think the Crawfish and myself might go down to Topsail next weekend for a couple days (just to get a feel of how nice the rally is going to be come 10Jun06.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are still some sites left for any Outbackers that would like to join us for the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87454[/snapback]​


If it wasn't 6 hours for me I'd come and help you two out








Sounds like a tough assignment


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Crawfish and myself might go down to Topsail next weekend for a couple days (just to get a feel of how nice the rally is going to be come 10Jun06.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â I think there are still some sites left for any Outbackers that would like to join us for the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87454[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't 6 hours for me I'd come and help you two out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a tough assignment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87463[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL, I know it is going to be tough for sure and we could use some more good help. sunny Wish you could come on and run down with us. Just slip off work early and lets go. You need to get the towing mirrors from Crawfish anyway where you can be practicing with them early.







Might not take a full 6 hrs anyway, it is downhill most all the way.


----------



## Reverie

If you go, please try to get an accurate account of what sites are occupied by which families. I'm still somewhat confused about where I am.

According to Mrs. Reverie me being confused about where I am isn't that unusual at all.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Ok, this is going to sound kinda goofy of me but ... we have another Outback going camping the same week at Topsail that has emailed us but I didn't recognize from any of the posts here. So, I'm copying the email below that they sent to us so we can count them in. Woohoo.

C-









-------------------------------
From: [email protected] 
Date: Sun, 5 Mar 2006 14:53:17 EST 
Subject: Re: Rally 
To: [email protected]

Campingnut,

My wife and I, along with our two kids will be in site 147.

Please sing us up for the rally.

We will be coming from Northern Kentucky and we added our names to the outbackers.com site back when we bought our unit in Oct.2002.

Thanks again,

Eric


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi All!!! action

Updated what I could for Eric....

TopSail Info

sunny


----------



## ee4308

Looks like 14 now, and counting. sunny No telling how many we might have by June.







Gonna be a great rally.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey everybody,
I think we should schedule one of the cookouts for the 12th of Jun because "fl ford" will be pulling out on the 13th. What does everybody think.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Wait a minute!!!......I thought we were doing sea side clam bakes, lobster boils, shrimp fry's, fresh crab cakes and crab legs, along with a side of freshly caught blue fin with a lemon roasted butter sauce, blackened sea bass, and calamari every night...not just the on the 12th......am I missing something here???


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Sounds like the right thing to do Leon! Besides, if I'm not mistaken...I'm thinkin' fl ford are our neighbors there at TopSail. I think they got the site next to us?? I'll have to look to be sure...


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Nope! Guess I was wrong. I was thinking they were at the site next to us. Don't know where and how I got that!!














Doesn't look like we have any 'outback neighbors'!














Guess we'll just have to hop on our bikes and stop on over to your alls side of town!


----------



## campingnut18

Yummm!









Doesn't matter to us which nite or what the theme? Sunday, the 12th sounds fine. We talked about doing 2 before: 1 seafood and 1 dogs & burgers.

Breeze: you never know, the park might let you get a different site when you get there. Maybe one of those that Crawfish speaks of that are non-reservable might be close to the gang. But, it is an easy bike ride / walk to most any place.



zoomzoom8 said:


> I thought we were doing sea side clam bakes, lobster boils, shrimp fry's, fresh crab cakes, crab legs, along with a side of fresh caught blue fin with a lemon roasted butter sauce, blackened sea bass, and calamari every night...not just the on the 12th......am I missing something here???
> [snapback]88616[/snapback]​


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> I thought we were doing sea side clam bakes, lobster boils, shrimp fry's, fresh crab cakes, crab legs, along with a side of fresh caught blue fin with a lemon roasted butter sauce, blackened sea bass, and calamari every night...not just the on the 12th......am I missing something here???
> [snapback]88616[/snapback]​


You are totally right zoom, I don't know what got into me planning it for just one night like that.







I am on a diet and when I get down there I think I will change to the see food diet, because I plan on eating as much seafood as I can.







Buy the way, everything you mentioned sounds pretty good, I don't know if I could eat all that at one sitting tho.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

I VOTE ZOOMZOOM TO BE ..








the outback chef for the week.















if he can just cook half of that im in.
and yes crawfish i will eat it all.

lamar


----------



## fl_diesel

[quote name='Theycallusthebreeze' date='Mar 8 2006, 10:38 AM']
Sounds like the right thing to do Leon! Besides, if I'm not mistaken...I'm thinkin' fl ford are our neighbors there at TopSail. I think they got the site next to us?? I'll have to look to be sure...








[snapback]88630[/snapback]​
Crawfish suggested the site next to you was open, but we had already booked. (bad timing).

--Thanks for thinking of us Crawfish--
Hey everybody,
I think we should schedule one of the cookouts for the 12th of Jun because "fl ford" will be pulling out on the 13th. What does everybody think.
Leon

Jon


----------



## Crawfish

fl ford we wish you could stay for the whole week and get fat with us eating all this seafood and partying and socializing and beach going and fun in the sun and and and, well you know what I mean.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Hey everybody lets not forget about "Campntn" in this rally even tho they are staying at Camping by the Gulf. They will be joining us for the cookouts and other stuff.









Lamar have you heard anymore from the mystery Outbacker in site #143. Would like to know there name and stuff.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

no more info, 
other than they are at topsail the same week.
i guess well see...

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Lamar have you heard anymore from the mystery Outbacker in site #143. Would like to know there name and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]88941[/snapback]​


#143? Is there another one other than;

-----------------------------------

From: [email protected]
Date: Sun, 5 Mar 2006 14:53:17 EST
Subject: Re: Rally
To: [email protected]

Campingnut,

My wife and I, along with our two kids will be in site 147.

Please sing us up for the rally.

We will be coming from Northern Kentucky and we added our names to the outbackers.com site back when we bought our unit in Oct.2002.

Thanks again,

Eric


----------



## Crawfish

Zoom, I could not remember what site they were in.







I knew it was in the 140's so I just took a stab at it.







I meant 147. My bad.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Seems like I helped get this thing rolling this morning by mentioning going to Topsail Hill. Unfortunately, due to family commitments, I can't make it in June, but will have to stick with May 13th-20th. BUT, if there is anybody out there, who, for whatever reason, can't make it in June, like ourselves, but can make it in May, we would be honored by your company. We could call it the Pre-Rally Rally. Anyway, we have site #72 for that week.
> [snapback]61577[/snapback]​


Hey Bob,
I just took a shoot in the dark about DW job and booked site #71 for 15-17 May.







DW is working the weekend of the 13th and I am pretty sure she can get those days off. So I guess it is a Macro-Mini-Micro Rally now, or whatever the terminology is for that.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like I helped get this thing rolling this morning by mentioning going to Topsail Hill.Â Unfortunately, due to family commitments, I can't make it in June, but will have to stick with May 13th-20th.Â BUT, if there is anybody out there, who, for whatever reason, can't make it in June, like ourselves, but can make it in May, we would be honored by your company.Â We could call it the Pre-Rally Rally.Â Anyway, we have site #72 for that week.
> [snapback]61577[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bob,
> I just took a shoot in the dark about DW job and booked site #71 for 15-17 May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW is working the weekend of the 13th and I am pretty sure she can get those days off. So I guess it is a Macro-Mini-Micro Rally now, or whatever the terminology is for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]89113[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

All right!








I just checked the official Outbacker's Rally Classification Manual (OUTRALCLAMAN), and even with only two planned attendees, it is still a rally. The Mini-Micro, Macro-Mini-Micro, and Macro-Micro Rally only applies to one attendee who is looking for, and possibly talking to, another Outbacker. If we can convince a couple more, we will move up to the Good-Sized-But-Not-Huge-Rally classification.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

ok since, ZOOMZOOM will be the offical outbakers chef for the week.
i just loved his seafood menu...








thought i would help him out on a few ideas..

http://www.chuckwagondiner.com/
i think we should pick out a few things for him to cook
















campingnut


----------



## Crawfish

Oh my god, I just gained 2lbs reading some of the recipe's.







They all sound to good. I think I will let yall pick some recipe's, it's making my waist get even bigger.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

We should have a snipe hunt as an activity one night







. Thoughts?


----------



## Crawfish

Boy does that bring old memories.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

Crawfish said:


> Boy does that bring old memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]89309[/snapback]​


Just out of fairness, we should only take the people that have never been.


----------



## Reverie

Are Snipes in season during the summer?

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Nick,

Snipes are in season all year long.







Those little critters are elusive and hard to catch sometimes.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> Are Snipes in season during the summer?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]89361[/snapback]​


Snipes?????Oh my God...I heven't heard of that critter in years..........I remember doing that........

I think snipes are year round........


----------



## Reverie

The way some people whined I thought they may have been placed on the "Endangered Species List".

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan

zoomzoom8 said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Snipes in season during the summer?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]89361[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Snipes?????Oh my God...I heven't heard of that critter in years..........I remember doing that........
> 
> I think snipes are year round........
> [snapback]89382[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They are year round but the limit is 2 per night between March and October


----------



## Kenstand

If we can bag some good size snipes we can add them to the seafood bonaza. I like mine with a little cajun spice.


----------



## W4DRR

Aren't _Snipes_ members of the US Navy that work in the engineering ratings, and stay in their burrows below decks?


----------



## Crawfish

Ok everybody, me and ee4308 have returned from the "fact-finding-mission" down at TopSail. It was a great two days, rained on us some going down but when we got there the weather was great.







I will try to make this short as I can.

First - Nick, they do not have WiFi yet. All they have right now is dial-up on the porch of the club house. I checked it out and they have a desk there next to the phone outlet. They told me there is a cyber cafe down 30A about 2 miles with WiFi.

Second - Theycallusthebreeze and fl ford, the park rangers told me if there is a walk-in site open when yall check-in that is closer to the rest of us yall can have it instead of the site you reserved.

Third - I have reserved the club house for the whole week we will be there. I told them we needed it at least twice but I didn't know what dates we needed it. So they said "just reserve it for the whole week", so I did.

Forth - I took pictures of all the site's we will be using and will upload and post them tomorrow.

And Fifth  - I didn't get to talk to the sales manager at Emerald Coast RV about getting some door prizes because they were real busy with a big sale they were having, but I will take care of that later.

We meet another Outback owner, they did not know about the site but they said they would log on because they would love to go to some of the rallies. They were from the Panhandle of Florida, and my neighbor, they were from Panama City, had a Class A motor home and told me he was in the process of trading it in on an Outback. They also said they would log on to the site and would love to join us at some rallies.

I think this is long enough,







if anything else comes up on the TopSail trip I will let yall know.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

Ernie,

It was a "tough mission", but it looked like someone just had to do it.







Wish you could have made it.


----------



## old_tidefan

ee4308 said:


> Ernie,
> 
> It was a "tough mission", but it looked like someone just had to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you could have made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90123[/snapback]​


It was a great example of "taking one for the team".


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie,
> 
> It was a "tough mission", but it looked like someone just had to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you could have made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90123[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great example of "taking one for the team".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90125[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL, didn't mind at all.







Glad to any time


----------



## Reverie

No "Wi-Fi"? Are they Barbarians?

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Awesome. STILL so jealous...

Any charge for the club house?

did you play some shuffleboard for me?

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Any charge for the club house?
> 
> did you play some shuffleboard for me?Â
> 
> CarmenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90264[/snapback]​


Carmen,

There is no charge for the club house.







They wanted me to email them a fact sheet about our rally with everybody's site number and other info. We didn't have time to play any shuffleboard while we were there, but we will have plenty of time in June for everything.









Here is the link to the pictures of everybody's site. "Topsail Fact Finding Mission"
The only one's I didn't get were site #74, the Bennetts, and site #147, the unknown Outbacker. I though I could remember all the site numbers but I didn't.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

btt....

thanks crawfish for all the great pictures.
make me miss it even more.. im sure the ones who have never been here will 
enjoy seeing the campsites.
now if it was only june....

thanks, lamar


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Thanks so much Leon Crawfish!! Wow, looks like a dandy site! Sure do appreciate the chance to see it ahead of time!














For Leon's a jolly good fellow...for Leon's a jolly good fellow...for Leon's a jolly good fellowwwwwwww...which nobody can deny!







(





















)


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo!!! Excellent scouting trip.......thanks.....


----------



## W4DRR

Bravo-Zulu for a successful mission, and a job well-done, Crawfish.
You are hereby promoted to Seal-team leader for all future Gulf Coast Photo-recon missions.








In recognition of your dedication and professionalism, you are hereby granted special weekend liberty!









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

Thanks Bob, now that I have the weekend off ,







I'll have to find a good place to go camping.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

Here are some other pics taken on our "visit" to Topsail Hill 10-13Mar06.

TOPSAIL HILL PICS


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> Thanks Bob, now that I have the weekend off ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to find a good place to go camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]90895[/snapback]​


It ought not be hard to find a place to go camping.


----------



## old_tidefan

ee4308 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bob, now that I have the weekend off ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â I'll have to find a good place to go camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]90895[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> It ought not be hard to find a place to go camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91198[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Those are some good pics of the park. How far is the beach away from where we'll all be?


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bob, now that I have the weekend off ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â I'll have to find a good place to go camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]90895[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> It ought not be hard to find a place to go camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91198[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are some good pics of the park. How far is the beach away from where we'll all be?
> [snapback]91199[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It is only about 1/2mi. From your site, go back to the end of the street, turn right, then left onto the Beach Path. You can walk it with no problem, ride a bike (like me) or catch the tram that runs about ever 2 hrs.


----------



## campingnut18

I think the tram runs every hour in the summer but we usually bring all our bikes ... and a cart to pull the "stuff" just because it's a great ride and pretty flat. Lamar usually thinks we look like Sanford & Son but who cares, we're on vacation. DH is probably not going to appreciate this too much but here's a link to a pic of our gig:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=2447

If you haven't been to this place before, it's pretty neat. It's a state park now but it used to be private so the grounds are very well planted. The road to the beach doesn't allow any vehicles 'cause it's a preserve. I was thinkin it was close to a mile but I'm not very good with measure estimates. At the beach, as you can tell probably from the pics, there are protected dunes and it's much less crowded here than in the heart of Destin. The CG also has the cleanest bathrooms that I've ever encountered. Pretty nifty little place. Enuf babble as you can tell it's one of our fav's CG's.

Carmen


----------



## Reverie

Uh, Carmen. Are those REALLY Lamar's legs or is he actually riding a Chicken?

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

OK!!
I finally made some reservations!!!







I will be in site 84, 6/12-14, and site 82, 6/14-17. Had to make the reservations online, couldn't ever get through on the toll-free #. But, that will be fine for me, as my cousin and her grandson may come with me, and she is a postal worker, and wouldn't be able to get off 2 weekends in a row. So, put me down!!















Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Welcome aboard Darlene...









Site updated with Darlene's info (that I have so far....)

Top Sail Info


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome to the summer rally Darlene.

Zoom, I have added Darlene to the map. sgalady makes 15 at Topsail and one at Camping by the Gulf for a total of 16. Looking good.










Leon


----------



## ee4308

sgalady,

Glad you were able to get the sites reserved. sunny


----------



## freefaller25

Couldn't pass this one up! I called and everything is booked for the weekend of the 10th, BUT we did get a reservation for site #63 for the 12th-15th. That is the best we could get since they are filling up so fast. Does anyone know what time you can check in?










Dana


----------



## Crawfish

freefaller25 said:


> Couldn't pass this one up! I called and everything is booked for the weekend of the 10th, BUT we did get a reservation for site #63 for the 12th-15th. That is the best we could get since they are filling up so fast. Does anyone know what time you can check in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]92577[/snapback]​


Welcome aboard freefaller25. Regular check-in is 3:00pm, unless the site is already empty then they will let you check-in earlier. If yall wanted to come down earlier, say on the 10th, yall can do what some of the others are doing and book two site's. I checked their web site and site's 32,38, and 53 are open from the 10-11th. It just means you will have to move from one site to the other. Just a though. But again, glad to have you coming. I think this summer rally is going to be a blast.

Just post all the info that Zoom needs, site number, the date you are coming in, number of people, pets, etc, and he will update his web site he has made for this rally and he will send you the info on how to get into the site.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Zoom:

site number 63
the date June 12-15 (unless we decide to book 2 sites...still thinking on that.)
number of people 2 adults and 2 boys ages 6 & 2
no pets

Is that all you need???

THanks!

Dana sunny


----------



## Crawfish

We are up to 17 with freefaller25. It's going to be a great rally.










Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome freefaller, action 
go ahead and book those extra dates.
you will want to stay forever.

its not too bad moving from site to site..

campingnut18...


----------



## ee4308

freefaller25 said:


> Couldn't pass this one up! I called and everything is booked for the weekend of the 10th, BUT we did get a reservation for site #63 for the 12th-15th. That is the best we could get since they are filling up so fast. Does anyone know what time you can check in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]92577[/snapback]​


Dana & Tony,

action Welcome to the rally! sunny Glad to see you were able to get a site booked







It is going to be an awsome rally for sure. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## GoVols

I hate that I'm going to miss your rally.







Last month I had made reservations for the following week (June 18-25) at Topsail before I noticed this summer rally. Everything is booked up now.

If there are any hangers-on for the following week, let me know.


----------



## Crawfish

justlookin, man I wish you could have seen this thread sooner.







I think everybody is pulling out on the 17th, but I could be wrong.

What site will you be in?

Leon


----------



## freefaller25

freefaller25 said:


> Zoom:
> 
> site number 63
> the date June 12-15 (unless we decide to book 2 sites...still thinking on that.)
> number of people 2 adults and 2 boys ages 6 & 2
> no pets
> 
> Is that all you need???
> 
> THanks!
> 
> Dana sunny
> [snapback]92616[/snapback]​


we went ahead and booked site #38 for the 10-12 and will still have #63 for the 12-15th

Dana


----------



## Crawfish

That's great Dana. It's going to be a great week at the beach.









Where is Zoom. I have not seen him on the site for a day or so. Anybody know anything.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

justlookin said:


> I hate that I'm going to miss your rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month I had made reservations for the following week (June 18-25) at Topsail before I noticed this summer rally. Everything is booked up now.
> 
> If there are any hangers-on for the following week, let me know.
> [snapback]92781[/snapback]​


justlookin,

Sorry you missed the rally post before you booked.







They might could fit you in a week earlier, but it would mean moving 2-3 times. You might check from time to time to see if there have been any to cancel.







Like to see you make it with us.


----------



## ee4308

Bump!!


----------



## Kenstand

It is really good to see this rally growing. This is going to be a fun time.

My brother-in-law currently has a site (#50 something) for the week of June 10 - 16 but he hasn't purchased a trailer yet. He really wants to get into the RVing family but hasn't made the jump yet. I told him about this trip and that sites filled quickly so he went ahead and signed up earlier. I will tell him to let me know if he ends up canceling that week and maybe we can grab that site too.

Also, this is turning into a mini-family reunion vacation for us. Two of my brothers and a nephew are staying in condo units in Destin but I am sure they will come to Topsail and spend some time with all the Outbackers too.


----------



## Crawfish

Kenstand said:


> It is really good to see this rally growing. This is going to be a fun time.
> 
> My brother-in-law currently has a site (#50 something) for the week of June 10 - 16 but he hasn't purchased a trailer yet. He really wants to get into the RVing family but hasn't made the jump yet. I told him about this trip and that sites filled quickly so he went ahead and signed up earlier. I will tell him to let me know if he ends up canceling that week and maybe we can grab that site too.
> 
> Also, this is turning into a mini-family reunion vacation for us. Two of my brothers and a nephew are staying in condo units in Destin but I am sure they will come to Topsail and spend some time with all the Outbackers too.
> [snapback]94338[/snapback]​


Tell your brother-in-law to go ahead and get an Outback and be done with it,







that way he wont be no SOB (Some Other Brand).









Tell your brothers and nephew to come on, the more the better. I am going to contact Outback612, they live in Destin, and invite them over to the cookouts also.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hi kenstand, yes this is the largest rally we have had todate.
hope one of you guys can make that trip. tell the brother in the condo that
topsail has its own private beach area. they can come over and spend the day with us at the beach. 
thanks to all the hard work by all our southeasterners....








they have booked more sites than i ever thought.
i just hope we can pull this thing off.
thanks, lamar


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Sure we can Lamar! I have full confidence in all of us!! LOL!


----------



## campingnut18

Breeze:

Ok - it's killing me, even tho' this is off-topic. What's in the name "They call us the Breeze" - just can't place the song.

Back on topic, no singers here but we'll be sure to build a big fire and sit and listen.

Carmen


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

*Carmen, I believe it was Lynyrd Skynyrd...







*

*CALL ME THE BREEZE*

They call me the breeze, I keep blowin' down the road.
Well now, they call me the breeze, I keep blowin' down the road.
I ain't got me nobody, I don't carry me no load.

Ain't no change in the weather, ain't no changes in me.
Well, there ain't no change in the weather, ain't no changes in me.
And I ain't hidin' from nobody, nobody's hidin' from me.

Well I got that green light, baby, I got to keep movin' on.
Well I got that green light, baby, I got to keep movin' on.
Well, I might go out to California, might go down to Georgia, I don't know.

Well, I dig you Georgia peaches, makes me feel right at home.
Now well, I dig you Georgia peaches, makes me feel right at home.
But I don't love me no one woman so I cant stay in Georgia long.

Well now, they call me the breeze, I keep blowin' down the road.
Well now, they call me the breeze, I keep blowin' down the road.
I ain't got me nobody, I don't carry me no load.


----------



## ee4308

Ohhh, there is one singer already for the Spring Rally.









And then for the Summer Rally also. sunny


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Oh no! _NO_ way!







If you all want your camping experience to be peaceful and relaxing, trust me...you do NOT want me *or* the DH's singing! Trust me...It is all in your best interests!
















Surely there must be some other Lynyrd Skynyrd sound-alikes in this crowd!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

How about you Darlene (sqalady)?? You sound like a karoke type gal!!







How is your singing voice??














Do we have any volunteers>?


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all... action

Just rolled in from 7 days at Fort Wilderness.......so...give me some time and I will get everything updated......Disney cannot be done in less than ten days.......


----------



## tdvffjohn

Looking forward to it, I am going in July

John


----------



## Crawfish

tdvffjohn said:


> Looking forward to it, I am going in July
> 
> John
> [snapback]95407[/snapback]​


John if you are in the area of Valley Head, AL, Sequoyah Caverns Campground, either going down or coming back up from Florida, July 20-23, drop in and camp with us. We would love to have yall.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

TopSail Info

okay, map is updated.......

For the sake of ease, welcome to all of those that have joined us. So that I do not miss anyone or anything......newbies please pm me your info and I will send you the log in info.

I need:

*Number of adults with first names
*Number of children with first names and ages,
*Dates arriving and departing
*Number of dogs and/or animals and names (no you can not include your DW or DH)
*Site number or numbers
*Cell number if you'd like to include it.
*What (if anything) you plan to bring for the potluck's, breakfast's, Seafood calabash, etc....


----------



## ee4308

zoom,

Thanks for the Summer update.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Bump....and.....

Info updated

Top Sail Info

sunny


----------



## mountainlady56

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> How about you Darlene (sqalady)?? You sound like a karoke type gal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your singing voice??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have any volunteers>?
> [snapback]95156[/snapback]​


HI! I'll sing some........what the heck!! All you can do is laugh!! Actually, I love to sing, but the group I pick and sing with, I can't compete with the guys!!







They have such strong voices, and sit in a circle, while I sit in the "hen section", on Thursday nights, talking with the ladies. I have made my presence known, in the circle, a couple of times.








Darlene
PS: Don't forget your dog!! I want to see it!


----------



## ee4308

Looks like we are going to have some singers & pickers after all.







Gonna be a great rally.


----------



## GoVols

Sounds like a great trip is on the way for everyone. Unfortunately, we will be at Topsail the FOLLOWING week, arriving June 18th







(I already had reservations for this week, and by the time I noticed this rally posting, all the sites were booked up and I could not change). Is there anyone on this trip planning on staying beyond the 17th?

JT


----------



## ee4308

JT,

Wish you had been able to move your reservations up some where you could join us. sunny Does look like we are going to have a great rally. I think most everyone will pulling out on the 17th though.


----------



## GoVols

If anyone is interested, I just noticed that site #56 at Topsail is available for 6 nights starting June 10th.

(I'm already locked into the next week or I would consider moving myself to make the rally.)


----------



## ee4308

GoVols said:


> If anyone is interested, I just noticed that site #56 at Topsail is available for 6 nights starting June 10th.
> 
> (I'm already locked into the next week or I would consider moving myself to make the rally.)
> [snapback]98468[/snapback]​


JT,

I think they will change the reservation for you,







if it doesn't interfer with any other plans you have. I think there is a sligt charge for changing though. Wish you could be with us.


----------



## GoVols

ee4308 said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I just noticed that site #56 at Topsail is available for 6 nights starting June 10th.
> 
> (I'm already locked into the next week or I would consider moving myself to make the rally.)
> [snapback]98468[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> JT,
> 
> I think they will change the reservation for you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it doesn't interfer with any other plans you have. I think there is a sligt charge for changing though. Wish you could be with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]98475[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

There is another family of campers going with us, and we are committed to that set of dates, plus my brother-in-law is getting married the 10th weekend and we can't miss it.


----------



## ee4308

GoVols said:


> plus my brother-in-law is getting married the 10th weekend and we can't miss it.
> [snapback]98609[/snapback]​


.....Uh, recon you ought to consider sending







him on down with us that week?


----------



## GoVols

ee4308 said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Â plus my brother-in-law is getting married the 10th weekend and we can't miss it.
> [snapback]98609[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> .....Uh, recon you ought to consider sending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> him on down with us that week?
> [snapback]99226[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If the trailer's a rockin . . . . .


----------



## mountainlady56

[snapback]98475[/snapback]​[/quote]

There is another family of campers going with us, and we are committed to that set of dates, plus my brother-in-law is getting married the 10th weekend and we can't miss it.
[snapback]98609[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'm not knocking marriage, or anything (yeah, right







been there, done that got two t-shirts!), but maybe bro-in-law might consider being a runaway GROOM!! Gotta admit, it would be a new twist on things.








But, all kidding aside, I'm not going until the 12th, because my cousin is going with me and she works for the Post Office and can't get off on the 10th, so you wouldn't be the only one coming in late.









Oh, also, I wouldn't recommend your bro-in-law go camping/fishing on his honeymoon. I went on a fishing trip for my last honeymoon, and I caught more than I bargained for!!! His name is JIMMY!!








Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

IT'S ME AGAIN....









what do you think about doing a HAWAIIAN SHIRT NIGHT 
the night we have our seafood cook out ??
maybe the best shirts wins a gift?
what do you think?????

thanks, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> what do you think about doing a HAWAIIAN SHIRT NIGHT
> the night we have our seafood cook out ??
> maybe the best shirts wins a gift?
> what do you think?????
> 
> thanks, lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100924[/snapback]​


Sounds like a great idea Lamar.







I have a couple of Hawaiian shirts now, but maybe I need to look for a really loud one.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Is there a list of the activities for the rally???


----------



## Crawfish

Tony, we don't have a list as of yet. We are still tossing around ideas and seeing what everybody thinks. I am pretty sure we will have at least two potluck cookouts if not more. There will be door prizes or something to that order at the cookouts. If you have any ideas just throw them out there. That's what I like about this group, everybody works together so well to make each rally fun for everybody.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Activities are:

Getting up 
Going to beach
Sit, relax, & talk on the beach (ok maybe some kite flyin, volleyball, frisbee)
Return and shower
Go out to eat (or potluck a couple nites)
Sit & talk more

















No, really - anything goes. As Crawfish said, name it, plan it, do it. But R&R are a priority for us.


----------



## freefaller25

Is someone volunteering to babysit the kids for couples night?









HA HA

Dana


----------



## ee4308

freefaller25 said:


> Is someone volunteering to babysit the kids for couples night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]101095[/snapback]​


Dana,

They will all be so worn out and ready for bed after a days activity down there till it won't take much babysitting for them.


----------



## campingnut18

hey dana, i know a couple going with us that are mid 30's .
they have no kids. 
i say we let them keep all 20 kids and we go out
one night...
















THANKS HEATHER AND SHANE .. we love you even more now...

lamar


----------



## campingnut18

... And, don't forget to mention that they don't own an Outback.









Carmen











campingnut18 said:


> hey dana, i know a couple going with us that are mid 30's .
> they have no kids.
> i say we let them keep all 20 kids and we go out
> one night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HEATHER AND SHANE .. we love you even more now...
> 
> lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]101225[/snapback]​


----------



## Crawfish

OK everybody, here's the scoop on the rally shirts.

The shirts will be plain white "T" shirts with the picture screen printed on the back with text like "Southeastern Outbackers" or what ever we want written over the picture and on the front over the left breast will be in small letters "Southeastern Outbackers" or what ever text we want, or we could have the picture on the front with text on the back. Lamar will have a link to an example on here soon.

If we order 50 shirts on the initial order we can get them at $13.60 each. That price will cover all sizes. She told me she could have them ready before the spring rally at Logan's Landing, but she has to know by tomorrow if we want to order so she can start working on the art work. She will need to know the sizes we need by this Friday in order to have them ready in time for the spring rally.

So, what do yall think. Let's hear some input from everybody on the "text" we want to put on it and number of shirts and sizes.

Again, we need to know if we want to do the shirt by tomorrow and the number and sizes by Friday.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

For what it is worth...

I favor just the picture on the back. On the front, under the "Outbackers.com" logo, I would love to see "Southeastern Outbackers" in plain (non stylized) text, smaller than the Outbackers.com logo. It would look neat and could be used for all the rallies.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> IT'S ME AGAIN....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think about doing a HAWAIIAN SHIRT NIGHT
> the night we have our seafood cook out ??
> maybe the best shirts wins a gift?
> what do you think?????
> 
> thanks, lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100924[/snapback]​


Hi, that sounds GREAT, Lamar!! I have a couple of "loud" capri outfits that would serve the motif!!







You gonna do the hula for us?








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

well darlene i was thinking of having the guys wear grass skirts.
but i think at topsail that would get us all kicked out.

lamar..


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Lamar...Don't do that! We don't want to get kicked out until we've _earned_ it!!!


----------



## old_tidefan

campingnut18 said:


> well darlene i was thinking of having the guys wear grass skirts.
> but i think at topsail that would get us all kicked out.
> 
> lamar..
> [snapback]106321[/snapback]​


Probably right. Campsite management always gets so freaked out by a big group of big men in grass skirts....


----------



## Reverie

It isn't really the skirts that scares 'em, it's the coconut bras...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, it can't be any worse than what I saw tonight!! shy If I'm not mistaken, a guy was playing tennis in his underwear with no t-shirt at the city tennis courts!!







If not, those were the skimpiest shorts I've ever laid my eyes on!!
His tennis partner (also male) didn't seem to mind.








Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

HAHALOLHAHA!  Darlene, you are bad!


----------



## Dreamtimers

tidefan said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well darlene i was thinking of having the guys wear grass skirts.
> but i think at topsail that would get us all kicked out.
> 
> lamar..
> [snapback]106321[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Probably right. Campsite management always gets so freaked out by a big group of big men in grass skirts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106479[/snapback]​
Click to expand...




Reverie said:


> It isn't really the skirts that scares 'em, it's the coconut bras...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]106489[/snapback]​


I don't think I want to know how you two seem to know sooo much about this, especially how various CG will react.







Oohhhh... the visual!







And as they said in the movie _Top Secret_ "Some things are better left unsaid".

Are we there yet?

Dave


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

I guess we might leave out early in the morning since Leon said we could take our spots earlier than regular check-in. I just checked WeatherBug and it calls for rain all 3 days. Checked Logans Landing website and clicked 'local weather' and it showed Saturday as being decent. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. <fingers crossed regardless>









We're almost there DT! action 

Whoops! Thought I was on the Spring Rally info thread! shy Oh well, we're almost to the Destin rally too DT! Well...almost.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Otay!!! It's time.....

Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info


----------



## campingnut18

i need a few days rest... then im ready..
i know a few people asked me about the wood outback sign i made.
im not sure what i have in the one i made, not counting time.
i will work up a true price and see what i can make them for.
i wont have time to make 30 of them. i'll be camping too much.
but maybe this fall/winter i can work on a few.
so as soon as i get that info . i'll post it.
lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

I am trying to map this trip out.....google maps is telling me to go I59 to Bham and pick up 65 to FL. However, I59 for lack of a better term at the moment, sucks. Thud, thud, thud, thud, thud for 120 miles to and from the SE spring rally. I heard horror stories from some of you about the bad shape 20 was in as well. So, has anyone pulled their OB down and back up 403 from Atlanta to Montgomery then picked up 65? Or, 403 to 411 through Dothan to hwy 10 and over If so, what kind of shape were the roads in? Thanks


----------



## campingnut18

hey.. for you im not sure you have a good way.
but i would get to 231 and head south. 231 is a great road..
see if leon knows of a better way..
lamar..


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> hey.. for you im not sure you have a good way.
> but i would get to 231 and head south. 231 is a great road..
> see if leon knows of a better way..
> lamar..
> [snapback]108530[/snapback]​


I had just PM'ed Leon earlier with suggestions. For us in the Atlanta area, I was just assuming the Columbus-Dothan route was the best (431-231). But out of curiosity, I tried Mapquest, and it was routing me down to Montgomery and picking up 331. That doesn't seem very good at all.








We went down to Panama City (non-camping) last fall, and went via 431-231, and it seemed like an alright way to go.

Bob


----------



## Reverie

331 is no longer that great an alternate. You can take 65 south and jump off at Greenville. I don't have the highway numbers with me but I remember it took me through Andalusia and intersected 331 at Opp.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

zoom,

If you don't care for I-59,







how about US 27 from Chattanooga to I-185 to US 431 into Dothan, 52 to Geneva, 27 to Florida line, 185 to 83 into De Funiak Springs, 331 to 98, 30-A to Topsail. That route would hook you up with us in Dothan at Camping World. Just a thought.


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey.. for you im not sure you have a good way.
> but i would get to 231 and head south. 231 is a great road..
> see if leon knows of a better way..
> lamar..
> [snapback]108530[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I had just PM'ed Leon earlier with suggestions. For us in the Atlanta area, I was just assuming the Columbus-Dothan route was the best (431-231). But out of curiosity, I tried Mapquest, and it was routing me down to Montgomery and picking up 331. That doesn't seem very good at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went down to Panama City (non-camping) last fall, and went via 431-231, and it seemed like an alright way to go.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]108537[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That route is looking to be the better way to go at the moment.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> zoom,
> 
> If you don't care for I-59,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about US 27 from Chattanooga to I-185 to US 431 into Dothan, 52 to Geneva, 27 to Florida line, 185 to 83 into De Funiak Springs, 331 to 98, 30-A to Topsail. That route would hook you up with us in Dothan at Camping World. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108547[/snapback]​


There's an idea......but aren't you guys heading out early Friday? We can't get out of Chattanooga till around lunch....even though we don't have check in til Saturday, we we're gonna take off Friday, take our time, probably stop at a Wally World overnight and to pick up grub and supplies, then head out to finish the drive Sat am.


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> zoom,
> 
> If you don't care for I-59,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â how about US 27 from ChattanoogaÂ to I-185 to US 431 into Dothan, 52 to Geneva, 27 to Florida line, 185 to 83 into De Funiak Springs, 331 to 98, 30-A to Topsail.Â That route would hook you up with us in Dothan at Camping World.Â Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108547[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There's an idea......but aren't you guys heading out early Friday? We can't get out of Chattanooga till around lunch....even though we don't have check in til Saturday, we we're gonna take off Friday, take our time, probably stop at a Wally World overnight and to pick up grub and supplies, then head out to finish the drive Sat am.
> [snapback]108551[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No, we are leaving on Sat also. You might want to pull to Dothan on Fri, spend the nite there, and we could leave together Sat.


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> zoom,
> 
> If you don't care for I-59,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about US 27 from Chattanooga to I-185 to US 431 into Dothan, 52 to Geneva, 27 to Florida line, 185 to 83 into De Funiak Springs, 331 to 98, 30-A to Topsail. That route would hook you up with us in Dothan at Camping World. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108547[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There's an idea......but aren't you guys heading out early Friday? We can't get out of Chattanooga till around lunch....even though we don't have check in til Saturday, we we're gonna take off Friday, take our time, probably stop at a Wally World overnight and to pick up grub and supplies, then head out to finish the drive Sat am.
> [snapback]108551[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are leaving on Sat also. You might want to pull to Dothan on Fri, spend the nite there, and we could leave together Sat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108555[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That would work.....there are two Wally Worlds on 231 just south of Dothan.....that looks to be a great place to set up for the night.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Zoom,

You might be able to stay in the parking lot at Camping World. I don't think they would mind. I will check with them the next time I am in Dothan and find out for you.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

HI EVERYONE..
we plan on one or maybe two cookouts that week. the other s.o.b's from canton
(no not the rockwood's) will be bringing his large shrimp boil cooker.
he said it will cook lots of shrimp at one time.

so well have that to cook on.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

I don't know if everybody noticed or not, but Topsail has updated their web site with a lot more pictures and a new park map.







It's a very good update. Just thought I would let everybody know.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I don't know if everybody noticed or not, but Topsail has updated their web site with a lot more pictures and a new park map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very good update. Just thought I would let everybody know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108864[/snapback]​


I had already printed me out one of the new maps. It is a lot better than the old one. At least North is up on the new one, so it is not so confusing about which way the water is.

Bob


----------



## ee4308

zoom,

Did you ever decide which route you will be taking to Topsail?


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> zoom,
> 
> Did you ever decide which route you will be taking to Topsail?
> [snapback]109290[/snapback]​


looks like from Hotlanta, 231(?) to the Dothan stop over.....

We're going to come from Chattanooga through Atlanta because I'm trying to avoid the 300+ miles of thud, thud, thud, thud, thud........on I59.....man the outside lane (going both ways) really is terrible. In inside lane does it as well, but it's not as abusive and rough as the outside lane.


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> zoom,
> 
> Did you ever decide which route you will be taking to Topsail?
> [snapback]109290[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> looks like from Hotlanta, 231(?) to the Dothan stop over.....
> [snapback]109294[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sounds great.







I think you will be well pleased with that.


----------



## Reverie

If you are coming through Atlanta you might want to hook up with Lemur, Tommy and Me just south of town. We are headed to Camping World with a stop at an outlet mall for the ladies...

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> If you are coming through Atlanta you might want to hook up with Lemur, Tommy and Me just south of town. We are headed to Camping World with a stop at an outlet mall for the ladies...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]109320[/snapback]​


You leaving Friday as well? The "plan" is to leave here around lunch.


----------



## campingnut18

We are leaving early Sat a.m. Stop and stay the nite?


----------



## Reverie

Lemar,
You are going to have a very crowded yard before you leave.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

BUMP....

Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info

Less than a month to go!!!!!....WooHoo!!


----------



## W4DRR

zoomzoom8 said:


> BUMP....
> 
> Countdown to Destin
> 
> TopSail Info
> 
> Less than a month to go!!!!!....WooHoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109593[/snapback]​


My Topsail Countdown is down to about 48 hours! sunny


----------



## Reverie

We saw you at the Georgia Welcome Center on I-20 last Sunday. By the time we saw you we were alredy past the enterence. Hope your trip goes well.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> We saw you at the Georgia Welcome Center on I-20 last Sunday. By the time we saw you we were alredy past the enterence. Hope your trip goes well.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]109613[/snapback]​


Yes, we saw you go by. Also, one other Outback went by while we were there. Didn't get a good look, so couldn't tell who it was. The "SOB" passed us before we got to the Welcome Center. I guess those Rockwood's move along faster than Outbacks!


----------



## campingnut18

yes those rockwoods fly at around 80 miles per hour...


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey Bob, Sure hope you and Doris (and Rebecca, Taylor and Weenie Dog if they go) have a GREAT time down there! Lucky







s! Drive safe and enjoy yourselves immensely!


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP....
> 
> Countdown to Destin
> 
> TopSail Info
> 
> Less than a month to go!!!!!....WooHoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109593[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> My Topsail Countdown is down to about 48 hours! sunny
> [snapback]109595[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You BUM! Have a great time.......warn them we are coming!!! Take lots of pictures...b-careful.


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, zoomzoom, 
There will be two adults in my camper, me and my cousin, Kathy, if things go as planned. No Jimmy.







unfortunately. 
Thanks,
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

sgalady said:


> Hi, zoomzoom,
> There will be two adults in my camper, me and my cousin, Kathy, if things go as planned. No Jimmy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately.
> Thanks,
> Darlene action
> [snapback]109694[/snapback]​


Thanks Darlene. Stuff is updated.


----------



## ee4308

zoom,

Still can't access the Info Site.







Recon what is the problem with it?


----------



## mountainlady56

ee4308 said:


> zoom,
> 
> Still can't access the Info Site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recon what is the problem with it?
> [snapback]109755[/snapback]​


I can't, either, Eugene. Must be one of those internet glitches.








Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Eugene and Darlene,

I am getting in from home and work with no issues using IE and Firefox. I pm'd you both with some stuff to try.......let me know if it helps and if not we'll dig some more.

ZZ


----------



## Dreamtimers

sgalady said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> zoom,
> 
> Still can't access the Info Site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recon what is the problem with it?
> [snapback]109755[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I can't, either, Eugene. Must be one of those internet glitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]109768[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I just tried it and got in with no problem. Perhaps it's working now.

Dave


----------



## ee4308

zoom,

I am getting in with no problem this morning







Before I would get the error page.







Thanks EE


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> zoom,
> 
> I am getting in with no problem this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I would get the error page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks EE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109865[/snapback]​


Excellent. Thanks for letting me know. I think my host is still having some issues with this box.....


----------



## ee4308

Countdown to Destin

[snapback]109595[/snapback]​
This one is getting closer each day!


----------



## ee4308

Just wondering why all the Southeastern Outbackers have got so quite?







Hope it is because you are getting ready for this rally and just have not had time to get on. Yall post up where we will know everyone is doing ok.


----------



## campingnut18

The campingnut18's have been busy running up and down the road for Mom's day --then back to work.  We are definitely looking forward to Destin. But, remember we are RELAXING for the week so not much organizing / activities to talk about. The beach, sun, Destin, and Outbacker fellowship will take care of the entertaining.

Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56

ee4308 said:


> Just wondering why all the Southeastern Outbackers have got so quite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it is because you are getting ready for this rally and just have not had time to get on. Yall post up where we will know everyone is doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111039[/snapback]​


I was wondering the same thing, Eugene!! It's like everybody disappeared!!







Hi, where'd ya go?? shy 
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> The campingnut18's have been busy running up and down the road for Mom's day --then back to work. We are definitely looking forward to Destin. But, remember we are RELAXING for the week so not much organizing / activities to talk about. The beach, sun, Destin, and Outbacker fellowship will take care of the entertaining.
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111061[/snapback]​


Hi, Carmen.
I agree that things will be more relaxed at the beach. Hi, that's what the beach is for, isn't it? I hope we can get together and all throw in money for a shrimp boil or something one night. That would be great. Just something informal, and everyone gather around somewhere, have a drink (alcohol or not), talk and relax. There's a group that I'm going to see called "Clutch" that's in PC, one night, and it's been great entertainment, in the past. I don't know how it is, now, as they've totally reorganized, since last season. Here's the website: http://www.clutchonline.com/ They do about a 3 hr. live show with music from the 50s to the present, and it's been great, in the past. Something you might want to consider.
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hope ya'll have a GREAT time.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Man, the rallies are coming hot and heavy now!









You guys have a great time at the beach, ya hear!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie

We like to take in the free concerts at Seaside. It is pretty cool. You sit in the village green (which is bowl shaped) and just groove on the music. The kids have a blast running around and playing and the parents have fun watching.

Reverie


----------



## GoVols

I'll be heading down I-65 on Saturday the 17th, finishing the drive to Topsail on Sunday the 18th. Y'all leave the campground in good order, OK? Especially site #40!

I'm already planning my week of binge eating:
Yanni's Seagrove Grill
Angelinas (Seagrove Beach)
Seagrove Village Market for lunch
Red Bar for food and music (Grayton Beach)
Harbor Docks (in Destin)
Goatfeathers Market for take-out freshly steamed shrimp (don't eat in the restaurant!)
Nicks on The Bay (in Freeport)

We love these restaurants and hit some or all every June when we are down there.


----------



## Kenstand

Our family is very excited about this trip. Not only to meet all the Outbackers but this is also a family gathering of my two brothers and my sister. One brother lives in Texas so we don't all get together that often.

My sister just bought a new TT so she is in the campground with us. My two brothers are in condos down the road. A nephew and his familiy are also in the condos and some family friends will be in the campground staying with my sister.

Family..Food..Fun..Sun Can't wait!!!!!

It appears that most Outback families are arriving Saturday. We won't be in until Sunday. If the group makes some plans for the upcoming week on Saturday you can just fill us in when we arrive. We are looking forward to meeting everyone!!!


----------



## campingnut18

hi ken, i think most of the planning will take place after we are all set up.
the first cook out will be during the first part of the week maybe monday...
and then another later that week.

we cant wait to meet all the new outbacker and see all our old outback friends.
how many days now ??????

action lamar


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> we cant wait to meet all the new outbacker and see all our old outback friends.
> how many days now ??????
> [snapback]111344[/snapback]​


And your prize just for asking is...
















Countdown to Destin

[snapback]109595[/snapback]​Dave


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Hey!
We're here, some of us are actually working so we can get the week off!
We seem to have a large pull through site for our little 21RS so maybe we can host a Caribbean night with some island food!
Do we need a fake fire for deco?
We have the tacky Parrot lights, and working on Palm Trees and Pink Flamingos!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## ee4308

outbackgeorgia said:


> We seem to have a large pull through site for our little 21RS so maybe we can host a Caribbean night with some island food!
> Do we need a fake fire for deco?
> We have the tacky Parrot lights, and working on Palm Trees and Pink Flamingos!
> 
> Outbackgeorgia
> [snapback]111432[/snapback]​


Dave,

Sounds like yall age getting ready BIG TIME!







Caribbean night with some island food sounds great to me to. sunny Looking forward to ti.


----------



## mountainlady56

OH, yeah!! Now we talking.........Carribean flavor......island music.......flamingos......parrots........enjoyment!!








Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Hey everybody,

Me and DW just got back from three great days at Topsail. We went down to join W4DRR (Bob, Doris, and the kids) for a few days. They are spending the whole week in heaven.

We took a few pictures, so we could get all of your blood pumping for this rally.



















The beach was just perfect.









This was our site. #71









This is Bob and Doris' site #72

We all had a great time for the few days we were there. Man I can't wait to spend a whole week there.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish, 
That was just plain CRUEL!!!







I wanta be there!!!








Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan

I think I picked out my spot from the picture. Looks like a long way to chase my little friend


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> I think I picked out my spot from the picture. Looks like a long way to chase my little friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111503[/snapback]​


That is a BIG park. sunny It probably is going to take all of us to hem AJ up.







He is faster than a Chevrolet.







I KNOW Jamie won't ever catch him down there with that much running room!!


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> I think I picked out my spot from the picture. Looks like a long way to chase my little friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111503[/snapback]​


Hi, Ernie and Jamie!!
That's so funny!! I had just finished an e-mail to Crawfish (Leon) that I hoped AJ would be there!! No problem. I'm sure we'll ALL help out with "sport model".








Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

OutbackGA Dave, I think Crawfish has the club house by the pool reserved all week also so we can gather there whenever? I've never been inside it but Leon might be able to tell you more. Not sure if they have tables, kitchen, but I'm pretty sure it's got A/C.

Carmen









Can't wait....


----------



## campingnut18

THANKS CRAWFISH.
now i cant wait any longer. 
i want to go now............

hey tidefan, im sure aj will be just fine. i love to watch him go.
maybe we should change his name to zoomzoom
















and be on the lookout for the crazy hawaiin guy .......
you never know what he'll be wearing....

lamar action


----------



## Crawfish

We have the club house for the whole week. I checked on it while I was down there. They was wanting a list of all the site's we were in so they would know where we are all located and to make sure there were at least 10 site's involved, that's one of there rules to use the club house. I took a tour inside the club house and it has a full kitchen, bathrooms, plenty of tables and chairs and a back deck overlooking one of the ponds. The swimming pool is located right next to it also. It should be plenty of room for us.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Can someone send me the link to the site? I know the password...but can't remember the link. Is there a login too??? We are already planning our trip and can't wait!!!









Dana


----------



## Crawfish

freefaller25 said:


> Can someone send me the link to the site? I know the password...but can't remember the link. Is there a login too??? We are already planning our trip and can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]111689[/snapback]​


Hey Dana,

If you are talking about the site zoomzoom has made, go back to post #273 and click on "Topsail Info". The login in is "outbacker". If you are talking about the site for Topsail Hill State Park then go to www.floridastateparks.com and look for Topsail Hill.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Thanks Leon. I wanted zoomzooms.


----------



## freefaller25

Oh, and Leon...Those pics are beautiful! Not I really want to go now!

Dana


----------



## GoVols

If anyone is interested, some fellow (another UT VOLS fan no doubt!) has posted pictures of the first 75 sites at Topsail Hill on his Webshots gallery!

If you want to know what your site looks like:

Topsail Hill Campsites


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> hey tidefan, im sure aj will be just fine. i love to watch him go.
> maybe we should change his name to zoomzoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar action
> [snapback]111618[/snapback]​


Hi, Lamar!
I had thought about zoomzoom for little AJ, too, but knew we had a grown zoomzoom. Reckon we can call him ZZtop?








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Leon!!
You "done good", man!! WHOO-HOO!! That's gonna be nice, with the heat. I guess it's warming up, in Dothan, too!! Supposed to hit the 90s, here, this weekend. I'm heading NORTH!!








Glad you had the forethought to go ahead and get that clubhouse!! We can do what we want to there, and just think!! Don't have to use those miniscule camper ovens!! Maybe something will turn out right, now! And fishing, too? Glad I got my awning fixed. I'm on site 84 for 2 nights, but then I move to 82, and it looks like a hottie!! Ya'll be prepared. I'm bringing my cousin with me, and she's "something else", but she doesn't have anybody else (widowed, one dead son and one estranged son), so she kinda invited herself when I was talking about where I was going. She'll be fine, though. You'll know her by her loud laughter! shy 
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> If anyone is interested, some fellow (another UT VOLS fan no doubt!) has posted pictures of the first 75 sites at Topsail Hill on his Webshots gallery!
> 
> If you want to know what your site looks like:
> 
> Topsail Hill Campsites
> [snapback]111716[/snapback]​


He has pictures of all the site's at Topsail, even the new one's they are still working on. I picked out one Outback, in site #79. I don't think I have been to Topsail without seeing at least one Outback.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

[He has pictures of all the site's at Topsail, even the new one's they are still working on. I picked out one Outback, in site #79. I don't think I have been to Topsail without seeing at least one Outback.

Leon








[snapback]111730[/snapback]​[/quote]

Oh, now I see. I couldn't operate the thing-a-ma-jig first time around.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Lamar,

I stayed in your site while we were down at Topsail. It is a really nice site,







but you have a surprise waiting on you. I can't tell you what it is until you get there. You are going to love it.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

oh great. if its a snake i will kill it...

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> oh great. if its a snake i will kill it...
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]111899[/snapback]​


No, it is nothing like that, but you are going to love it.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

OH THANKS CRAWFISH,








you paid my site fee for the whole week..

your such a great guy..


----------



## Crawfish

Hey all you Topsailers,

We might have a chance to get a tech at the pot luck to answer any questions anyone might have about there Outback, and no it is not Gilligan. I just wanted to hear some feedback from everybody what yall think. I need to know before I go back down and finalize everything with Dusty's RV World, formerly know as Emerald Coast RV, the first week of June. He will not be doing any work on the Outbacks, just answering questions. Let me know.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

I THINK THATS A GREAT IDEA.
maybe we can come up with a list of questions for him.
send them so he has more info on the question we may ask.
i would love more info on the ac, electrical and maybe a little on the 
heater. 
thanks for all your help. our rally's keep getting better and better.

lamar


----------



## Kenstand

I am trying to determine the best route to Topsail this summer. Coming from Ohio we are going to take I-65 to Montgomery, AL. My question to all of you native Southeastern folks is what is the best route from there? Mapquest sends me down Route 331 but I seem to remember taking Route 231 to Destin in the past. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Crawfish

Kenstand said:


> I am trying to determine the best route to Topsail this summer. Coming from Ohio we are going to take I-65 to Montgomery, AL. My question to all of you native Southeastern folks is what is the best route from there? Mapquest sends me down Route 331 but I seem to remember taking Route 231 to Destin in the past. What do you guys recommend?
> [snapback]112221[/snapback]​


Hey Kenstand,

Are you going to try and drive it in one day or two? What day are you planning on coming thru Montgomery? The reason I am asking is, several of us are planning on meeting at the Emerald Coast RV/Camping World in Dothan, AL on Saturday June 10th. If you are planning on coming thru on Saturday you can meet us there and we can all go from there. If not I would suggest taking 231 from Montgomery to I-10, I-10 to 331, and 331 to 98. I think that will be the easiest way.

Leon


----------



## Kenstand

Crawfish said:


> Hey Kenstand,
> 
> Are you going to try and drive it in one day or two? What day are you planning on coming thru Montgomery? The reason I am asking is, several of us are planning on meeting at the Emerald Coast RV/Camping World in Dothan, AL on Saturday June 10th. If you are planning on coming thru on Saturday you can meet us there and we can all go from there. If not I would suggest taking 231 from Montgomery to I-10, I-10 to 331, and 331 to 98. I think that will be the easiest way.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112239[/snapback]​


I would love to join the parade from Dothan but we are taking two days for the trip so we will not be to TopSail until Sunday.

Thanks for the routing suggestion. I thought that would be the best route.


----------



## old_tidefan

We are going to try to join the convoy in Dothan. EE told me some of the group would be meeting there. What time is everyone planning on leaving from there?


----------



## campingnut18

HEY ERNIE/JAMIE, im not sure what time we'll be at camping world.
im shooting for around 11/12 on saturday.
now when we'll leave is another question .. i would say we would shop/talk for at least two hours.
you can start calling us when you get close.

do you have the cell phone list? 
if not eamil me here and i can send it.
IF YOUR not on it and want to be do the same.
anyone need the list let me know.

thanks, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> We are going to try to join the convoy in Dothan. EE told me some of the group would be meeting there. What time is everyone planning on leaving from there?
> [snapback]112417[/snapback]​


Hey Ernie,

I think Dreamtimers was planning on joining the group in Dothan. Maybe yall could hook up and travel together from north AL down to Dothan. Just a thought.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

ok people, your making this last 3 weeks go by so SLOW..
lets talk about something i cant go like this for 3 more weeks.

we can even make fun of nick this time....









lamar..


----------



## old_tidefan

campingnut18 said:


> ok people, your making this last 3 weeks go by so SLOW..
> lets talk about something i cant go like this for 3 more weeks.
> 
> we can even make fun of nick this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar..
> [snapback]113211[/snapback]​


I'll even volunteer myself to be made fun of if it'll make the time go faster. Well maybe not. But I will volunteer Jamie


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> ok people, your making this last 3 weeks go by so SLOW..
> lets talk about something i cant go like this for 3 more weeks.
> 
> we can even make fun of nick this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar..
> [snapback]113211[/snapback]​


Hey Lemur! I understand you pressured Crawfish into fessing-up about the "bonus feature" on your site at Topsail. Before I pointed it out to them, Margaret had already made him dump and clean the black tank, thinking that was the problem.









Oh, and did I mention, Topsail was GREAT, and the weather was PERFECT!
And you still have to wait 3 weeks!


----------



## campingnut18

yes, i did make him spill the beans...








ANYONE WANT TO SWAP SITES???

you will have a very nice view of the lake.... sunny 
it wont be that big of a deal. 
im not going to be in my site very much that week...

lamar


----------



## freefaller25

Does anyone that has already been know if they have wireless internet? DH was wondering if he would be able to check his work e-mail.

Dana (Is it time to go yet??) sunny


----------



## Reverie

I called this week about wireless and they have a resounding "No" as an answer. I am bringing the Verizon AirCard but I have no idea if I will get enough throughput to make it useful. We shall see. I am actually going to "attend" several teleconferences while I am there so I hope it works, otherwise I will be off in search of a nice, quiet internet cafe.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

hi freefaller, no wireless at this park.
but nick will be checking in with his work that week
while at the beach.
you may want to chat with him on how he will do that.

lamar


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> ok people, your making this last 3 weeks go by so SLOW..
> lets talk about something i cant go like this for 3 more weeks.
> 
> we can even make fun of nick this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar..
> [snapback]113211[/snapback]​


OK, you can make fun of me if it makes you feel better. You might want to remember though, I have a camera and I'm not afraid to use it!

Nick


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> hi freefaller, no wireless at this park.
> but nick will be checking in with his work that week
> while at the beach.
> you may want to chat with him on how he will do that.
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]113457[/snapback]​


Great minds think alike. I can't explain how we did it though.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!! action

I've been outta town for a little while at a track event in Savannah (94 in the shade) with no internet access......you guys sure have been busy......it's almost here!!!!!!

Please look over the topsail link below and make sure we have everyone covered and the maps are correct.....I am seeing blurbs about people moving sites?

Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info


----------



## GoVols

Walton County has several hotspots around though I'm not that familiar with the western end of 30A.

Beach Java in Seagrove Beach
Gulf Place - Miss Lucille's ?
stores on the square at Seaside?
Hibiscus Coffee & Guesthouse in Grayton Beach

And there are probably some going in towards Destin.


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Please look over the topsail link below and make sure we have everyone covered and the maps are correct.....I am seeing blurbs about people moving sites?
> 
> [snapback]113506[/snapback]​


I know Lamar would like to move to another site.









Only 16 more days people.





















:ibbanana:







:yeah:







:yeah:

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

"I know Lamar would like to move to another site.







"

You know the really funny part about the site is that we have had the reservation for This spot for more than 8 months!! Lamar is always trying to be extra careful to pick the right site .... Oh well. Like the DH said, we'll be at the beach or on the go most of the time any way. Ya think an outdoor fan might help?

Lamar was going to check on the out to eatin with a couple of restaurants to see if we could get a crowd in. I'm not sure how much luck we'll have but it's worth a try if we tell them ahead of time and not try to sit together. We're big fans of a couple of restaurants in Destin.

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Ya think an outdoor fan might help?
> 
> Lamar was going to check on the out to eatin with a couple of restaurants to see if we could get a crowd in. I'm not sure how much luck we'll have but it's worth a try if we tell them ahead of time and not try to sit together. We're big fans of a couple of restaurants in Destin.
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113597[/snapback]​


Carmen,

Margaret was just asking me last night if a fan would help, and I told her that just might work. I have a fan that I use in my workshop if you want me to bring it.

The resturant thing sounds great. Me and Margaret went to Bayou Bill's while we were down there. They sure do have good crab legs. I think that is one of the resturants Lamar is talking about.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hey crawfish, i have a fan so dont worry.
ill drink the smell away....








thats one of the best crab legs places around.
lamar


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hi Everyone! It is with extreme regret that we have just phoned TopSail and cancelled our reservation for 10 June ~ 17 June. We will see you all at the Sequoyah rally though and truly hope your stay in Destin will exceed your expectations. Leon...Have a margarita for us! Darlene, sure wanted to meet your cousin! Eugene, still hope to see you up our way sometime! We look forward to hearing all about Destin when you all return. Drive safely and have fun! action


----------



## campingnut18

that stinks, sorry you cant make the trip.
we will see you again in july.

lamar


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> that stinks, sorry you cant make the trip.
> we will see you again in july.
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]114388[/snapback]​


 Lamar says, as he thinks........."I wonder if I could swap into THEIR space?..."

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

We are so sad yall can't make it.







Hope nothing serious is wrong. Tracy, I will have two, three or even four margarita's in yall's honor.







We will be thinking about yall because yall will be surely missed. But on the good side we will see yall in July.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hi Everyone! It is with extreme regret that we have just phoned TopSail and cancelled our reservation for 10 June ~ 17 June.
> [snapback]114384[/snapback]​


Tracy & Ray,

Really hate to hear that yall can't make Topsail.







I know you would have enjoyed it. sunny We will see you next trip. Take care.


----------



## campingnut18

Hey - 'Mar & I were talking = Uh oh! No really, for the caravan and maybe even the week at the beach, we thought about bringing our walkie talkies. Question for the gadgeteers: do these things work with each other regardless of brand - as long as they are on the same channel? Just thought it would be a fun thing for the "Caravan", as well as, the beach (and Margarita-ville time! .... and dinner).

Carmen


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Hey - 'Mar & I were talking = Uh oh! No really, for the caravan and maybe even the week at the beach, we thought about bringing our walkie talkies. Question for the gadgeteers: do these things work with each other regardless of brand - as long as they are on the same channel? Just thought it would be a fun thing for the "Caravan", as well as, the beach (and Margarita-ville time! .... and dinner).
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114709[/snapback]​


Carmen,

I have a set of Motorola that Crawfish & I have been using on trips.







We will just have to check out the channels on all of them and see if we can make them work together.


----------



## Dreamtimers

ee4308 said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - 'Mar & I were talking = Uh oh!Â No really, for the caravan and maybe even the week at the beach, we thought about bringing our walkie talkies.Â Question for the gadgeteers:Â do these things work with each other regardless of brand - as long as they are on the same channel?Â Just thought it would be a fun thing for the "Caravan", as well as, the beach (and Margarita-ville time! .... and dinner).
> 
> CarmenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114709[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen,
> 
> I have a set of Motorola that Crawfish & I have been using on trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will just have to check out the channels on all of them and see if we can make them work together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114729[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The short answer is yes and no. 
There are two basic types in use today, _(I'm presuming you don't mean CB)._ 
FRS _(2 miles or less)_ and 
GMRS _(usually rated in the 4-12 mile range)._
As long as you have the same type on the same channel they will work, _(provided you don't use the privacy features if you have them). _Some units will work on both bands, but they don't have all the channels for each band. If you have a combo unit, you'll have to be very careful about which channels go with which band. We have both FRS and combo units, & always carry them traveling with us.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## old_tidefan

We have some too. Guess we can figure it out once we get close if they'll work together......


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Ernie,

Have you got your new toy yet?









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hi Everyone! It is with extreme regret that we have just phoned TopSail and cancelled our reservation for 10 June ~ 17 June...................Drive safely and have fun! action
> [snapback]114384[/snapback]​


Breeze........sooooooooooo sorry to hear that. Don't you worry, We will stop by your site, pause for a moment, then have a giant adult beverage in your honor at least once, maybe twice per hour each day..









Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info


----------



## Crawfish

Are we going to do the "White Elephant" again. DW keeps asking me to post this question.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

I think that would be an excellent idea! Keep it $10 or under and sort of camping related I would guess. We could do it on whatever night the "big" party coalesces. Besides, I have some burned-out light bulbs I'm looking to get rid of...

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25

Crawfish said:


> Are we going to do the "White Elephant" again. DW keeps asking me to post this question.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115323[/snapback]​


Ummm....What the heck is "the white elephant"?









Dana


----------



## zoomzoom8

freefaller25 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to do the "White Elephant" again. DW keeps asking me to post this question.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115323[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm....What the heck is "the white elephant"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]115325[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not sure where the term "White Elephant" came from, but it is similar to a chineese auction. Draw numbers, pick a gift, gift can be taken from you, you can take gifts from others, etc..


----------



## campingnut18

i say lets do the white elephant gift thing one night.
like nick said , lets try and keep it camping related at $10.00
and gear towards things adults could use..
and no nick i dont want your old light bulps.

come on tidefan ..... spill it.......whats up????
















lamar action


----------



## freefaller25

Ok, so like Dirty Santa! I get it.

So are we having one potluck that week? Gotta get planning!









Dana


----------



## Crawfish

Dana we are planning on the pot luck for the evening of the 12th. Any other pot luck will be decided later on down there. We will be cooking all seafood for the one on the 12th.







Man I can taste it now.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Crawfish said:


> Dana we are planning on the pot luck for the evening of the 12th. Any other pot luck will be decided later on down there. We will be cooking all seafood for the one on the 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can taste it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]115450[/snapback]​


So are we just bring the side dishes and the deserts right?


----------



## campingnut18

Crawfish is running this show ... but I would recommend that we all pitch in some $$$ for the seafood (that stuff's not cheap) as well as bring a side.

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

freefaller25 said:


> So are we just bring the side dishes and the deserts right?
> [snapback]115457[/snapback]​


Plus what ever seafood yall would like. Campingnut knows a guy on a shrimp boat where he gets all of his shrimp, and there is a fresh seafood market right down the road from Topsail also. We will be boiling some seafood and grilling some. They have a full kitchen in the club house if anybody needs to fix anything in a kitchen. What we normally do is everybody brings enough food for them and we put it all together at the pot luck. I am sure we all will discuss everything over the camp fire, if it is not to hot already.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Crawfish is running this show ...
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115484[/snapback]​


What is this Carmen.







I thought we voted Lamar the wagon master for all the rallies.









But that is not a bad idea about buying all the seafood at one time, we might be able to get a discount with that big of order.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

no..no..no... not me......








i think it was that crazy hawaiian that was the rally master this trip..









i hope i can find the boat for shrimp. they park the boat by the road on the way 
into destin. if not its off to wal-mart...

i will bring some fish to broil. 
and another non outbacker is bring his large cooker to boil the shrimp in.

do you guys want the large coffee pot this time?

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!!!









Less then 10 days now!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> do you guys want the large coffee pot this time?
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]115502[/snapback]​


Isn't that where the bottomless margarita's come from???


----------



## campingnut18

if you dont mind a bad coffee smell to them...
can we go now????????
im to excited to sleep..

lamar..


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> if you dont mind a bad coffee smell to them...
> can we go now????????
> im to excited to sleep..
> 
> lamar..
> [snapback]115565[/snapback]​


Carmen,

I guess you are going to have to read Lamar a bedtime story to get him to sleep. Try "The Three Little Outbackers" or "The Old Woman That Lived In A 28BHS". Those worked with my kids...

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan

Crawfish said:


> Hey Ernie,
> 
> Have you got your new toy yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114794[/snapback]​


Not yet..... Every time I think I should call and get the deal going my feet get a little cold







I figure if I keep calculating it over and over some clear and rational decision will be made for me....If not I'll just flip a coin


----------



## mountainlady56

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hi Everyone! It is with extreme regret that we have just phoned TopSail and cancelled our reservation for 10 June ~ 17 June. We will see you all at the Sequoyah rally though and truly hope your stay in Destin will exceed your expectations. Leon...Have a margarita for us! Darlene, sure wanted to meet your cousin! Eugene, still hope to see you up our way sometime! We look forward to hearing all about Destin when you all return. Drive safely and have fun! action
> [snapback]114384[/snapback]​


Sure am gonna miss ya, Tracy!! I'm SURE it's just because Roy found out you knew how to operate the grey and black tank handles!!!







Was looking forward to seeing you, again!! Just got back in from Bob and Doris' neck of the woods, Canton, GA!! Been there since the 20th, and just pulled in about 4 PM. It was nice, BUT HOT!! sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> I think that would be an excellent idea! Keep it $10 or under and sort of camping related I would guess. We could do it on whatever night the "big" party coalesces. Besides, I have some burned-out light bulbs I'm looking to get rid of...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]115324[/snapback]​


Hi, Nick!
Great minds run together!! Towing mirrors (I don't need, still in the box), will make great white elephant gifts!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crawfish is running this show ...
> 
> CarmenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115484[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What is this Carmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we voted Lamar the wagon master for all the rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not a bad idea about buying all the seafood at one time, we might be able to get a discount with that big of order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115490[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I agree with the buying all the seafood at one time deal. I'm not coming in until the 12th, so if ya'll make a run for it before I get there, count me in for whatever it takes for two adults, and I'll reimburse whoever, with no problem. Think this was asked before, but how early can I check in? Want to get there as early as possible.
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> Think this was asked before, but how early can I check in? Want to get there as early as possible.
> Thanks!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]115619[/snapback]​


Hey Darlene,

I just checked site #84, and there is someone in it on the 11th







soooooooooooo, check-out time is 1:00PM and check-in is at 3:00PM.







If it is like most of the time, people like to stay as long as than can before they check out. So I guess we will see yall at 3:00PM on the 12th.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Lemur, I could not resist this.









See how long it takes you to put Lemur together.









Lemur puzzle

They change the puzzle everyday so I don't know if it will be here tomorrow.

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crawfish said:


> Lemur, I could not resist this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how long it takes you to put Lemur together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemur puzzle
> 
> They change the puzzle everyday so I don't know if it will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115670[/snapback]​


Virtual jigsaw puzzles... What will they think of next!?!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8

Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info


----------



## Reverie

One of my team members walked into my cubicle and found me putting together a puzzle of a Lemur. If I keep this up I might have a lot more vacation time on my hands...

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25

I can't believe it's only 9 more days until we leave for Topsail! I better get packin'!

Dana


----------



## zoomzoom8

We are adding two more adults and one child that are coming to visit us for part of the week.........ah, yet more white elephant choices......


----------



## Crawfish

OK all you Topsailers,

We are only a little over a week away from the sun and fun.

I think it is the best idea for us to just all chip in and buy all the seafood at one time, what ever everybody wants cooked, broiled or boiled or grilled. So be thinking of what yall would like to have.

It is also time to decide on what sides and deserts everybody is bringing to the pot luck Monday evening June 12th. With seafood as the main course, I would suggest cold slaw, hushpuppies, condiments ( tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, any other sauce anybody wants to bring, etc). When we boil the shrimp we can through in some red potatoes and corn on the cob. If there is anything else somebody wants to bring just through it out here.

Me and DW will be bringing some red potatoes, corn on the cob, cocktail sauce and a desert. I think between all of us we should have plenty of plates and hardware.

If I have missed something just say so.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Thanks Rally Master! You have some great ideas.







Monday it is.

We will definitely pitch in a side dish and a desert (chocolate carmel heath cake). If someone has a fryer, I might could try some hushpups and/or fries.


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Thanks Rally Master! You have some great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday it is.
> 
> We will definitely pitch in a side dish and a desert (chocolate carmel heath cake). If someone has a fryer, I might could try some hushpups and/or fries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116093[/snapback]​


Nut,

I will bring us something to do the hushpuppies and fries in, also cooking oil, h/p meal, and fries. (And be your fry cook assistant)


----------



## old_tidefan

Oh the seafood















We'll bring some drinks and a dessert. Should we bring some hot dogs if some of the kids aren't up for seafood?


----------



## oshields

Why does Lamar want to change sites? 
Are we going to have movie night for the kids. Tommy has a big screen.


----------



## ee4308

oshields said:


> Why does Lamar want to change sites?
> 
> [snapback]116136[/snapback]​


Crawfish stayed in that site a couple weeks ago and there is a sewer man-hole near it that don't smell to good most of the time.


----------



## mountainlady56

ee4308 said:


> oshields said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Lamar want to change sites?Â
> 
> [snapback]116136[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Crawfish stayed in that site a couple weeks ago and there is a sewer man-hole near it that don't smell to good most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116169[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Poor Lemur!! (and 'specially Carmen!)......








We'll have to donate some scented candles or something to them. I'll bring whatever you guys want me to. I'll probably do some kinda desert, chips, salsa and some drinks. If you think of anything else, that's fine. Ernie, I think some of the kids would prefer hot dogs, since we're doing the seafood boiled, broiled or grilled. They probably won't care too much for it. Course, they'll probably eat the punk out of the fries!








Can't wait to see AJ!!
Darlene action


----------



## Reverie

ee4308 said:


> oshields said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Lamar want to change sites?Â
> 
> [snapback]116136[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Crawfish stayed in that site a couple weeks ago and there is a sewer man-hole near it that don't smell to good most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116169[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We plan on issuing him clothespins for his nose as soon as he arrives.

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25

We could just spray a little Febreeze in his nose?









Dana


----------



## freefaller25

Are we doing fish too or just shrimp?

I will bring slaw and mac and cheese (for the kids and whatever adults want it too) 
and some sort of desert (not sure what yet)
and maybe some cheese biscuits like red lobster???


----------



## Crawfish

freefaller25 said:


> Are we doing fish too or just shrimp?


We are doing shrimp, fish, scallops, oysters (if they are in season - raw and cooked).







And like tidefan said maybe some hamburgers and hotdogs for the kids and adults who don't want seafood.

Those cheese biscuits sound good.

We will need some grills and deep fryers. I am planning on bringing a deep fryer and a medium size charcoal grill. I think someone else said they was going to bring a deep fryer also. I think we will need two, one for the boiled shrimp and one for the hushpuppies and french fries. We can use the grills for fish, scallops, hamburgers and hot dogs.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

The Reveries would like to see what is needed and then try to plug the holes. We are looking forward to the Monday-Night Luau. Any chance we could get away with roasting pig, like at a real Luau? OK, might be too extravegent. I think I can talk the wife into making a batch of Texas Caviar and I will be happy to help cook.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> The Reveries would like to see what is needed and then try to plug the holes. We are looking forward to the Monday-Night Luau. Any chance we could get away with roasting pig, like at a real Luau?
> Reverie
> [snapback]116249[/snapback]​


Now that would be cool!!


----------



## Crawfish

oshields said:


> Are we going to have movie night for the kids. Tommy has a big screen.
> [snapback]116136[/snapback]​


We can use the club house for the movie night for the kids, we have it reserved for the whole week. There is one thing tho. The club house will be about 150' away from our closest campsite. I am speaking in terms of supervision. Do we have a child old enough to be the supervisor? Me and DW's kids are grown and gone. I was just wondering how the parents with kids feel. What say yall? The floor is open for suggestions.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Leon, how hard is it to reserve the clubhouse? I would like to see if there is any interest in a friendly poker game one night, say maybe Wednesday. Nickel, Dime, Quarter, two-dollar raise limit, no guns, knives, or brass knuckles. Any interest?

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25

Reverie said:


> Leon, how hard is it to reserve the clubhouse? I would like to see if there is any interest in a friendly poker game one night, say maybe Wednesday. Nickel, Dime, Quarter, two-dollar raise limit, no guns, knives, or brass knuckles. Any interest?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116299[/snapback]​


I think I remember reading that we have the clubhouse for the whole week.

Dana sunny


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> Leon, how hard is it to reserve the clubhouse? I would like to see if there is any interest in a friendly poker game one night, say maybe Wednesday. Nickel, Dime, Quarter, two-dollar raise limit, no guns, knives, or brass knuckles. Any interest?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116299[/snapback]​


Sounds like a good idea Nick. Also, no dealing off the bottom.









Like Dana said, we have it for the whole week, but I don't know if they will run us out at a certain time. I am planning on going down to Panama City and Topsail on Monday to take care of a few things. I will ask the park rangers how late we can keep it open.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Everyone interested in Poker needs to bring their coin cup...

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan

Reverie said:


> Leon, how hard is it to reserve the clubhouse? I would like to see if there is any interest in a friendly poker game one night, say maybe Wednesday. Nickel, Dime, Quarter, two-dollar raise limit, no guns, knives, or brass knuckles. Any interest?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116299[/snapback]​


If brass nuckles aren't allowed count Jamie out....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Updated topsail link with food items.....































Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info


----------



## BenandTina

I hope you guys have a great time. We are not able to make this one.







Hope to see all of you down the road.
Ben


----------



## Crawfish

BenandTina said:


> I hope you guys have a great time. We are not able to make this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see all of you down the road.
> Ben
> [snapback]116651[/snapback]​


Hey Ben,

Hate yall can't make the summer rally. Try and make the "Se Mid-summer Rally, Sequoyah Caverns and the Fall Rally.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Hey everybody, Margaret ask me this morning about the poker night Nick mentioned. She suggested why not have a "Game Night" where everybody gets together at the club house and play card and board games, adults and kids. Who ever doesn't want to play poker can play other games. It might also be a good time for the kids to watch some movies. What do yall think.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo!!! The tacky decor showed up this am.......


----------



## campingnut18

hey leon, i think thats a great idea.
im too excited to sleep....








lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Don't forget everybody, wear your loudest Hawaiian shirt to the pot luck on the 12th, you know the ones you need sunglasses to look at, so be looking for that really ugly one to wear.

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

sunny Anyone feel like going to the beach next week?







sunny


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> sunny Anyone feel like going to the beach next week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny
> [snapback]116880[/snapback]​


I do, I do!! But I can't go til the 12th!!!







I ate seafood, tonight, to start getting in the mood, tho!!







Give AJ a hug for me.........IF you can catch him.








Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan

sgalady said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â sunny Anyone feel like going to the beach next week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â sunny
> [snapback]116880[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I do, I do!! But I can't go til the 12th!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate seafood, tonight, to start getting in the mood, tho!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give AJ a hug for me.........IF you can catch him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]116920[/snapback]​
> If I can catch him? I thought he went home with you fron Logan's Landing
Click to expand...


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> Â sunny Anyone feel like going to the beach next week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â sunny
> [snapback]116880[/snapback]​


I do, I do!! But I can't go til the 12th!!!







I ate seafood, tonight, to start getting in the mood, tho!!







Give AJ a hug for me.........IF you can catch him.








Darlene action
[snapback]116920[/snapback]​
If I can catch him? I thought he went home with you fron Logan's Landing















[snapback]116923[/snapback]​
**ROTFLMAO**


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â sunny Anyone feel like going to the beach next week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â sunny
> [snapback]116880[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I do, I do!! But I can't go til the 12th!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate seafood, tonight, to start getting in the mood, tho!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give AJ a hug for me.........IF you can catch him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]116920[/snapback]​
> If I can catch him? I thought he went home with you fron Logan's Landing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116923[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WISH!! I'd be able to wear a bikini, by now, and look drop-dead gorgeous in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamtimers

For you people who are in Fl. al the time. Would it be cheaper to by your adult, (non-brewed) drink in Fl. or in Al. I know that Al. has some serious sin taxes on things, how about Fl.? Just looking for the best deal...
















Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Dreamtimers said:


> Would it be cheaper to by your adult, (non-brewed) drink in Fl. or in Al.
> Dave
> [snapback]117086[/snapback]​


Dave,

From my experience, I would say it is more or less the same, to a little cheaper in FL, according to what area you are in.







You are so right about AL having a very high sin tax, but then FL has the tourist, so they know they can more or less set the price they want on it also.









Leon


----------



## mswalt

Boy, it's a shame y'all aren't excited about your rally.









Have a great time. Wish I was going, too.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish

mswalt said:


> Boy, it's a shame y'all aren't excited about your rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time. Wish I was going, too.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]117093[/snapback]​


Mark,

If you only knew. It being only a week away, it still seems like a life time.







Me and DW only live about hour and half away from Topsail, we still can't get down there enough.









Maybe one day we can get a rally going in LA, so we can get some of yall Texans in it.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

I am going down to Topsail and Emerald Coast RV in Panama City Monday to tie up some loose ends and will post the agenda for the rally Monday afternoon, so be looking for it.









Oh, and one more thing, yall are not going to believe what Freedom Roads/Emerald Coast RV/Camping World gave us for door prizes.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> I am going down to Topsail and Emerald Coast RV in Panama City Monday to tie up some loose ends and will post the agenda for the rally Monday afternoon, so be looking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one more thing, yall are not going to believe what Freedom Roads/Emerald Coast RV/Camping World gave us for door prizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117320[/snapback]​


Just can't stay away, can ya??







Bless your heart......I've never been there, and I'll probably be the same way, once I get "bit" by the place. Might as well go ahead and make my reservations for October, since that's my favorite time of the year to go to the beach!! sunny








Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> Just can't stay away, can ya??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless your heart......I've never been there, and I'll probably be the same way, once I get "bit" by the place. Might as well go ahead and make my reservations for October, since that's my favorite time of the year to go to the beach!! sunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]117359[/snapback]​


Darlene,

It is really hard for me to stay away from that place.







I really love it down there. It is going to "bite" you so hard you will not know what is happening.







That's a good idea about making reservations for October. The sooner the better.

Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mswalt said:


> Boy, it's a shame y'all aren't excited about your rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time. Wish I was going, too.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]117093[/snapback]​


Me too!!!


----------



## ee4308

Just a reminder for all that plan to do any fishing during the Rally: A Florida fishing license is *required*, and I am sure the rangers/enforcement will be checking for them. You can get a 7 day license and have it start of your day of arrival. Here is a link for any interested: FLORIDA FISHING LICENSE


----------



## old_tidefan

EE or/and Crawfish,
I was going to PM one of you but thought the group may want to know this as well:
Is there a place to park bikes at the beach if you ride from your campsite? If so, is it where you could lock them?

Thanks


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> EE or/and Crawfish,
> I was going to PM one of you but thought the group may want to know this as well:
> Â Is there a place to park bikes at the beach if you ride from your campsite?Â If so, is it where you could lock them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117541[/snapback]​


Ernie,

This is the Tram station at the beach. There are a couple bike racks to the left of the pic where the walkway to be beach is. You just need a chain/lock to make sure you have a ride back to the park.









Tram Station At Beach


----------



## old_tidefan

Ernie,

This is the Tram station at the beach. There are a couple bike racks to the left of the pic where the walkway to be beach is. You just need a chain/lock to make sure you have a ride back to the park.









Tram Station At Beach
[snapback]117547[/snapback]​[/quote]

Good to know...I'm sure I'll be sent back and forth a few times for things we forgot


----------



## Crawfish

ee4308 said:


> Ernie,
> 
> You just need a chain/lock to make sure you have a ride back to the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117547[/snapback]​


Now Eugene, this is a state park full of nice people, not full of thieves. Me and Margaret have never had to lock our bikes up.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie,
> 
> You just need a chain/lock to make sure you have a ride back to the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117547[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Now Eugene, this is a state park full of nice people, not full of thieves. Me and Margaret have never had to lock our bikes up.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117556[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL, well, I think I will lock mine anyway. That way I will have transportation back to the partk to go get the Tahoe and come back after yall.


----------



## mountainlady56

LIST OF THINGS TO DO:
1) Buy bicycle.
2) Buy bicycle lock.
3) Buy training wheels.
4) Try to look cool while riding bike to the beach with training wheels!! shy 
Darlene action


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> Countdown to Destin
> 
> TopSail Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116593[/snapback]​


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

ee4308 said:


> Planning to attend the Spring Rally also.Â Can't think of anything standing in the way as of right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Looking forward to meeting all of you there. sunny
> [snapback]61748[/snapback]​


and while you are all there, check out his(ee4308) wheels on his tt. NICE!








for the rest, look in gallery, I want some pretty(I mean, manly) wheels too!


----------



## campingnut18

hey leon, if that door prise is the new 31qrs....
that baby is mine. i will fight to my death...

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

Fri
Jun 9
Partly Cloudy
85Â°/78Â° 20%

Sat
Jun 10
Mostly sunny
86Â°/78Â° 20%

Sun
Jun 11
sunny
87Â°/78Â° 20%

Mon
Jun 12
Mostly sunny
86Â°/79Â° 20%

Tue
Jun 13
Scattered T-Storms
86Â°/78Â° 50%

Wed
Jun 14
Scattered T-Storms
86Â°/79Â° 60%


----------



## campingnut18

lets not jinks it and talk about rain.
it will be sunny all week and very hot..









lamar..


----------



## freefaller25

Hey zoomzoom,

What kind of things do you bring for your kids to do? Just looking for new ideas.







We have a 6 and a half and a 2 and a half year old.

Dana


----------



## zoomzoom8

freefaller25 said:


> Hey zoomzoom,
> 
> What kind of things do you bring for your kids to do? Just looking for new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a 6 and a half and a 2 and a half year old.
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]117762[/snapback]​


Bikes, waterguns, games, crayons, fishing rods, water floats of various shapes and sizes, sand castle stuff, lots of sunscreen, DVD's......


----------



## tdvffjohn

freefaller25 said:


> Hey zoomzoom,
> 
> What kind of things do you bring for your kids to do? Just looking for new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a 6 and a half and a 2 and a half year old.
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]117762[/snapback]​


I bring within reason whatever they play with at home.


----------



## Reverie

I don't know what you SHOULD bring but I have advice on what NOT to bring. Don't bring anything with little parts, nothing that flys unless you plan on retreiving it, nothing that is adverse to a lot of grit. Nothing that might be ruined by constant exposure to moisture including electronic games or detailed mechanical games.

Trust me, this is the voice of experience. Kids love balls, shovels and pails.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Ok all you Topsailerâ€™s, me and ee4308 just got back from Emerald Coast RV and Topsail.

First to answer a few questions that have been posed to me.

We have the club house for the whole week, and there is no dead line on the time we have to vacate it in the evening, as long as we are not making a bunch of noise and it is not real late. As for adults beverages in the club house they told me there should be no problem but they will call me later in the week to let me know for sure.

I have put together an agenda for week. Don't get me wrong this is something I just threw together and if anyone wants to change it in anyway you will not be hurting my feelings. *Like Lamar and Nick has said, we all work good together as a group and not just one person, so lets hear it from the rest of yall.*

*Saturday, June 10th - â€œMeet and Greetâ€ 7:00 PM - 9:00 PM, at the club house.* 
I through it would be nice to have a social gathering at the
club house on the day most everybody arrives so we 
could meet each other. We could serve some finger food 
and drinks. I am planning on making name tags for 
everybody like we did at the spring rally. For the people 
not arriving on the 10th, you will be welcomed by 
everybody the day you arrive.

*Monday, June 12th - â€œPot Luck Dinnerâ€ 4:00 PM - Until, at the club house.*
This will be the â€œseafood feastâ€ for the summer rally.
There will be a door prize for the ugliest Hawaiian shirt,
along with some other door prizes. It looks like there 
will be a Tech from Emerald Coast RV to try and answer 
any questions we might have about our travel trailers.
I will know for sure later on in the week. He will not be
there to work on any trailers just answer questions. 
This might be a good time to get group picture also.

*Wednesday, June 14th - â€œGame Nightâ€ 6:00 PM - Until, at the club house.* 
This will be a night where everybody can gather at the 
club house, adults and children play card and board
games. For the adults, who want to play, there will
be a friendly game of poker ( Nickel, dine, Quarter).
No serious money kind of game.

*Friday, June 16th - â€œGroup Breakfastâ€ 8:00 AM - 10:00 AM, at the club house.* 
This would be a good time to have a final meal together
before we all leave on the 17th.

Like I said earlier, this is something just thrown together and can be changed in anyway to meet our needs.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

OH, I almost forgot.







We saw 8 Outbacks at Topsail.







Talked to 4 of them and the other 4 were not at home. Gave cards out to all of them. There were 4 from the Atlanta area, one from Alabama, one from Texas, and the other two I don't know. There was one from Atlanta that told us they knew about the rally but could not change their plans, but told they would more than likely start attending some of the rallies. It was unbelievable.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

WOW, Crawfish - I think you got this one pegged. You have been bizee!

We have Dominoes, Skip-Bo cards, and an Outburst game that we'll bring for game nite. THIS is going to be so much fun!

Carmen


----------



## fl_diesel

Crawfish,

Sounds great (although we won't be there the whole week). I wanted to thank you for getting and keeping this organized. Cheers...


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

Hello everybody, I've been reading over Leon's shoulder for months! We are so excited about the upcoming rally, but first I have to work 56 hours this week! My punishment for taking time off , I guess. I have a Trivial Pursuit game, Pictionary and Yathzee. I love to play poker but Leon says I'm not very good at it, seems the more beverages I consume, the worse I become, but I'll bring my change purse! If anyone has any more suggestions for group activities, speak up. I know we are going to have a great vacation, can't wait to see you all there.









Margaret


----------



## mountainlady56

Mrs Crawfish said:


> I love to play poker but Leon says I'm not very good at it, seems the more beverages I consume, the worse I become, but I'll bring my change purse! If anyone has any more suggestions for group activities, speak up. I know we are going to have a great vacation, can't wait to see you all there.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret
> [snapback]118119[/snapback]​


Hi, Margaret!
I used to play poker, with my dad's dad, when I was growing up.....old "grandpa" loved to play, and I recall him saying he had "jack, jicker and joke".







At any rate, you're probably like me, you don't play often enough to keep your skills up, and I bet with THESE guys, ya better be ready!!








I'm getting excited, too!!







May even sing ya'll a song or two, if me and cuz have a couple of drinks, as I'm usually a tea-totaller!!
Oh, Ernie, I have a request!! I want to hear those "folsom blues" again!!








Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That is one heck of a list Crawfish...nice organization skills.


----------



## ee4308

sgalady said:


> Oh, Ernie, I have a request!! I want to hear those "folsom blues" again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]118133[/snapback]​


He was good on the "Folsom Bathtub Blues". Ernie needs to do that one for the group.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Not that I'm stoked or loosing sleep or driving my DW and chitlins crazy or anything like that,








but..........































Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info































Less than 100 hours away!!!!!!

I pre-burnt my back and shoulders this last weekend as a warmup........


----------



## Reverie

Even Mrs. Reverie is getting excited about this trip. I'm plotting how to get all my work done before I leave but can't concentrate. I have promised her I won't work the entire time we are there, but I will be tied up with work stuff on Monday. That won't keep us off the beach. My team has their assignments, my boss has given me mine.

I can almost taste the salt air...

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25

Ok, dumb question shy , but......is there any worry of alligators in the ponds/lakes where we will be? My dad thinks the kids are going to get eaten by alligators while we are in FL. You know the over protective Grandpa with all the don't let them drown, get stung by jellyfish, eaten by alligators, and don't let anyone steal them! Even though I an convinced if they were snatched the culprit would DEFINATELY bring them back after not too long.









We are leaving on Friday and driving halfway there! We are counting down the hours!!! I can already feel the sand between my toes!!!

Dana aka Mrs Freefaller25


----------



## ee4308

freefaller25 said:


> Ok, dumb question shy , but......is there any worry of alligators in the ponds/lakes where we will be? My dad thinks the kids are going to get eaten by alligators while we are in FL. You know the over protective Grandpa with all the don't let them drown, get stung by jellyfish, eaten by alligators, and don't let anyone steal them! Even though I an convinced if they were snatched the culprit would DEFINATELY bring them back after not too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving on Friday and driving halfway there! We are counting down the hours!!! I can already feel the sand between my toes!!!
> 
> Dana aka Mrs Freefaller25
> [snapback]118253[/snapback]​


Dana,

I haven't heard of any problems with the gators there, however, there are some in the ponds. If you see any, I don't think they will be up around the banks. Just always have to be watchful,









CAUTION!


----------



## W4DRR

freefaller25 said:


> Ok, dumb question shy , but......is there any worry of alligators in the ponds/lakes where we will be? My dad thinks the kids are going to get eaten by alligators while we are in FL. You know the over protective Grandpa with all the don't let them drown, get stung by jellyfish, eaten by alligators, and don't let anyone steal them! Even though I an convinced if they were snatched the culprit would DEFINATELY bring them back after not too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving on Friday and driving halfway there! We are counting down the hours!!! I can already feel the sand between my toes!!!
> 
> Dana aka Mrs Freefaller25
> [snapback]118253[/snapback]​


We spent a week in site #72 last month, which is right on one of the fishing ponds. Never saw any gators. Saw lots of fish, turtles, frogs, etc., but no gators.
Oh, and a couple of Crawfish in site #71 also.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

CRAWFISH.. you are the man....
i think all those ideas are great. i think most of that will work for us.
im with you zoomzoom, i cant sleep .. 
hey zoom did you get a place to spend the night friday?
if not call leon on ideas..

i need to just go on down and get my site.

leon , do we need to get anything for the saturday night get together?
let me know.

remember your cell phone list for the trip down.. 
we are leaving our house saturday about 7am. 
will meet any and all at the camping world..

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

freefaller25 said:


> Ok, dumb question shy ......is there any worry of alligators in the ponds/lakes where we will be?
> Dana aka Mrs Freefaller25
> [snapback]118253[/snapback]​












Dana, that is not a dumb question because I asked the same question to the park rangers. As you can see in the picture, the park keeps the edges of the ponds cut close to the ground. There are signs posted around the pond telling you not to go swimming in the ponds. Of all the times we have been down there I have see one alligator. He was about three feet long and on the other side of the pond away from everybody. The park rangers have told me that the alligators are afraid of humans and try to stay away from us. They are fun to watch and not to be troubled over.

Leon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Crawfish said:


> freefaller25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, dumb questionÂ shy ......is there any worry of alligators in the ponds/lakes where we will be?Â
> Dana aka Mrs Freefaller25
> [snapback]118253[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana, that is not a dumb question because I asked the same question to the park rangers. As you can see in the picture, the park keeps the edges of the ponds cut close to the ground. There are signs posted around the pond telling you not to go swimming in the ponds. Of all the times we have been down there I have see one alligator. He was about three feet long and on the other side of the pond away from everybody. The park rangers have told me that the alligators are afraid of humans and try to stay away from us. They are fun to watch and not to be troubled over.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]118275[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That alligator is now 12' long.....j/k! we too will go to Florida in November, I have 2 yr old grandaughter, I share your fathers concern. The"boys" will be taking airboat ride in a swamp of alligators. My daughter and I decided if they have not been being good husbands, we may hire extra gators!







(we think we are funny, they on the other hand, do not)


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> leon , do we need to get anything for the saturday night get together?
> let me know.
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]118274[/snapback]​


Me and Margaret are planning on bringing some finger sandwiches, chips and drinks. I was hoping, and I think I can speak for everyone, that Nick and KD would bring some more of the "Texas Caviar" we had at the spring rally.







But anybody can jump in and bring whatever they think we need. We could use some other kinds of dips and sandwiches, nuts, crackers, drinks, ice, plates, etc.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> hey zoom did you get a place to spend the night friday?
> if not call leon on ideas..
> 
> will meet any and all at the camping world..
> 
> [snapback]118274[/snapback]​


After a brief stop at the dothan Wally World to stock up on supplies, we are heading over to stay the night at the Camping World per Leon's suggestion and to have dinner with the crawfishes (that is -vs- sleeping with the crawfishes......







).

So we'll be there waiting on ya......


----------



## Reverie

Every body of water in Florida can potentially harbor Alligators. That area is covered in scrub pine and standing water so the short answer is "Maybe". Do not feed the alligators (yes, people do) and stay away from them.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn

Crawfish said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leon , do we need to get anything for the saturday night get together?
> let me know.
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]118274[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Margaret are planning on bringing some finger sandwiches
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]118286[/snapback]​
Click to expand...




Reverie said:


> Do not feed the alligators (yes, people do) and stay away from them.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]118294[/snapback]​


I guess that means if you feed the alligators, they will be getting "finger" or more sandwiches


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> Even Mrs. Reverie is getting excited about this trip. I'm plotting how to get all my work done before I leave but can't concentrate. I have promised her I won't work the entire time we are there, but I will be tied up with work stuff on Monday. That won't keep us off the beach. My team has their assignments, my boss has given me mine.
> 
> I can almost taste the salt air...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]118247[/snapback]​


Best get that work done, Rev!! I'd hate to see you taking desparate measures like Robin Williams did in RV!! ROFLMAO!! That was SOOOOO FUNNY!!!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> Every body of water in Florida can potentially harbor Alligators. That area is covered in scrub pine and standing water so the short answer is "Maybe". Do not feed the alligators (yes, people do) and stay away from them.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]118294[/snapback]​


Good answer, Rev!
Not only that, but there have been several alligator attacks reported in nearby counties, that are located on the coast. Please be aware of the fact that the water in the Gulf sometimes has mite-like parasites that will make you itch. It's just at certain times, and the locals will warn you, if it applies, during your stay. Also, alligators can move rather rapidly on land (not as quick as AJ!







, but pretty swift). Look forward to seeing everybody.........just wish I could be there on the 10th, but I keep checking back for cancellations, but everything they have is in an entirely different part of the park!
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info


----------



## mswalt

> The park rangers have told me that the alligators are afraid of humans and try to stay away from us.


But, if you someone's (or some_thing_'s) stomach growling, head for the hills!









Mark


----------



## Reverie

One thing to note about Alligators is they have quite an appetite for dog. While I was stationed at Hurlburt Field, Florida (just on the other side of Fort Walton Beach) we had a Security Policeman out for a jog with her Husky. She heard a "yelp" and turned just in time to see Mr. Gator snacking on Rover. She told me that all she saw of her really big dog was his bottom and back legs sticking out of the Gator's mouth. Yikes! It ate a HUSKEY! In pretty much two bites! Imagine what he can do with smaller dogs. My poor deceased Dachsaund would have been nothing more than a light snack, something to clear the palate.

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia

This is Linda......

I will bring great homemade key lime pies and a dessert for the kids....also make homemade mango and peach salsa so will bring chips too.

Alligators are most active right around dusk. This is mating and egg laying season and they are very territorial.

Would like to do the airboat ride for Brian....where do we sign up for that?

Anyone interested in playing bunko on game night?



Linda


> You can't discover new oceans unless you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Linda Again....

Fish night I will bring a tropical salad (lettuce, mandrin oranges, green grapes, coconut, almonds and grated cheese with my secret salad dressing) and marinated grilled shrimp.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Food list updated...

Topsail Info
























Question.......does anyone here have any ice cream, coconut, pineapple, banana or rum allergies?......


----------



## Crawfish

Hi! This is Mrs. Crawfish, he was already logged in, so I'm using his identity. As to the allergy question, no bananas for me!,







but the remainder of the list sounds very interesting. Does anyone out there have allergies to peanuts? Leon is planning to use peanut oil to cook the fries and hush puppies and we certainly wouldn't want to unknowingly cause an anaphylactic reaction. We're getting some packing done today and counting the hours til Saturday!!!

Margaret


----------



## campingnut18

Lookie there - the Mrs's are posting.







Darlene, we have some company.

I am past ready to go. Is it just me -or- does work kinda just naturally get on ye nerves more right before vacation?

We're bringing a Choc gooey cake for the seafood fest. some fish, and we'll all pitch in for the seafood. Still unsure about Sat nite tho'. Should we order some pizzas and have them delivered? Anybody up for this?

Carmen


----------



## Reverie

I'm sort of in favor of everyone doing their own thing on Saturday and we all bring sides and dessert. I figure that people will be trickling in dribs and drabs and it might put added pressure on everyone to plan too much.

My two cents...

Reverie


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

sunny sunny Hello again, I also think Saturday should be kept simple. There is a pizza place just up the road from Topsail, and they deliver! That might be worth checking out, but I'm for keeping things loose. Everyone will want to relax a little after all that driving and getting their campsites set up, and checking out the park. I agree Carmen that work is really becoming tedious! I've got two more days and I may explode.









Margaret


----------



## Reverie

It's getting closer and closer...










Or click here for an interactive page...10 Day Weather Forecast for Destin, Florida (As of Wednesday, 7 June)

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Linda here again......

The camper is cleaned and all I have left to add is a few groceries and clothes. We are not going to the boy scout thing so we will head down to meet up with everyone on Sat. morning. Personally, David and I are mentally more than ready to be there. Bringing some Jimmy Buffet, the blender and a good book.......

See you all Sat.....

L.


----------



## freefaller25

Check out what DH made today.









Dana

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=9283&hl=


----------



## freefaller25

Saturday night doesn't matter to us just as long as we find out by tomorrow since we are leaving Friday to go halfway to Topsail.

We have no allergies.

Tomorrow is pack the camper day!!!

Mrs Freefaller25~Dana


----------



## ee4308

freefaller25 said:


> Check out what DH made today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=9283&hl=
> [snapback]119114[/snapback]​


Dana,

Tony done a great job with that mod. sunny It will come in handy next week for sure.







Be safe, see yall Sat.


----------



## mountainlady56

Glad everyone is so hyped up about going!!







I'm really looking forward to the 12th, when I get there!! I would be there on Saturday, but my cousin, who's coming with me and BADLY needs a vacation (works split shifts with the Post Office as a window clerk, 6 days/wk) has to work Saturday until 5:30, and I couldn't get a reservation BEFORE for the Sat/Sun, unless it was way across the park, and now, I don't want to have to set up camp THREE times......having to move once, as it is, for the 5 nights. I didn't want to leave her out, because she's always been there for me, and I've always been there for her.








It's worked out better, anyway, as I'm pretty tired. Had to relocate Jimmy, and had him home with me for several days........long story, no need to go into it, but let's just say I drove about 1200 miles last week, and had him home for 5 nights, which requires 24/7 vigilance.
As noted, I won't be coming in until Monday, probably at 3 PM (check-in). I'll get there earlier, though, probably about noon, just in case!! With just arriving, and it starting at 4 PM, I'm at a disadvantage, for sure, for prep time. I'll bring a dessert , and possibly a side, plates, napkins, silverware and cups for the whole gang, and contribute for the seafood. Is that okay? I have no idea how much the local stuff costs, but I know it's expensive. If that's not okay, let me know.
Like Carmen, I'm REALLY glad to see you ladies chime in on here!! It's about time!!
Take command of that keyboard!!





















Gettin' ready to PARTY!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

ee4308 said:


> freefaller25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out what DH made today.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=9283&hl=
> [snapback]119114[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Dana,
> 
> Tony done a great job with that mod. sunny It will come in handy next week for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe, see yall Sat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119127[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hi, Dana!
Haven't had the pleasure of meeting you and yours, but look forward to it. Please be safe, and that's a handy-dandy project your hubby did!!
Darlene action


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

Dana, My suggestion is that we all do our own thing for supper Saturday night, but if you want, you can bring some snacks, such as chips and dip, or crackers and cheese, etc., and drinks of whatever persuasion you like to the Meet and Greet (or whatever Leon called it). Just bring whatever your own family would like . We are looking forward to meeting you all.

Margaret


----------



## mountainlady56

HI. 
Changed my mind about Monday night. I will do a dessert of some sort, a big pot of homemade cheese grits with sharp cheddar cheese and my secret ingredients! I don't want to do the plates, stuff, again........maybe they can be purchased out of the "pot" for the seafood. I'll also contribute to the pot, and bring some tea and pickles.
Remember, it's a woman's perogative to change her mind!!







I figured I could do the cheese grits/whatever, while my camper's cooling down, be amongst friends and be in a COOL place!! sunny








Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info


----------



## Reverie

Here is the updated 10 day weather forecast. My advice, bring your sunscreen!










Here is the link for the interactive forecast...

Destin Weather Interactive Thingamabob

Reverie sunny


----------



## GoVols

Let's hope you guys don't have to deal with June Grass in Topsail. Reports this week still persist of it heavy in some areas.


----------



## Crawfish

sunny Looking great for the whole week. sunny

Who all are planning on stopping at Camping World in Dothan and about what time do you plan on arriving?

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

we are planning on the stop as well.
im guessing around 12-1pm. but dont hold me too it.
just call me on my cell phone when you get close.
lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

The plan for us is to be in Dothan around 6:00- 6:30 Friday night to hook up and hang at the Camping World. Then head out Saturday with the rest of the group.


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> im guessing around 12-1pm. but dont hold me too it.
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]119362[/snapback]​


I figured as 'cited as you are, we would see you right after breakfast.







Remember, you are already an hour late when you wake up!


----------



## old_tidefan

Crawfish said:


> sunny Looking great for the whole week. sunny
> 
> Who all are planning on stopping at Camping World in Dothan and about what time do you plan on arriving?
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119359[/snapback]​


I hope to be there by 12:00 as well....I'll have to pull out by 5:00 to make that so it'll depend on how eager my crew is to get up at 4:30


----------



## Crawfish

Everybody, don't forget your ugly Hawaiian shirt,







and if you are going to be part of the "White Elephant" don't forget your gift (no more than $10 and has to pertain to camping). The weather is looking great for the whole week. sunny Everybody take your time and have a safe trip down.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

I pulled the Outback out of storage tonight and parked it in my driveway. My subdivision has a 48 hour rule and we will leave before it expires. I have the drop cord hooked and the 'fridge doing it's thing.

I don't know how I'm going to sleep the next two nights!

Reverie


----------



## Reverie

A friend that lives in the area told me the Gulf Stream is a full ten degrees hotter right now then it typically is in June. This caused the June Grass to really grow and it is a bumper crop indeed. The wind has pushed it into the shore and voila, green carpeted sand dunes. In Okaloosa County they are pushing it into large mounds so the beach remains useable.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Like Reverie said, before, PLEASE take along lots of sunscreen. The UV index for that area, today was ELEVEN!! I'm gonna take some stuff along in case of jellyfish stings, which I hope won't happen. OUCH!
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!!!!































Countdown to Destin

TopSail Info































I forget.....are fires allowed here??


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> I forget.....are fires allowed here??
> [snapback]119806[/snapback]​


If you have a portable fire pit. No fires on the ground, and if they don't have a "no burn ban" in affect.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

It's getting closer!

I have my trailer in the driveway and I'm about to go out and start cleaning it. Yay!

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

Reverie said:


> It's getting closer!
> 
> I have my trailer in the driveway and I'm about to go out and start cleaning it. Yay!
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]119827[/snapback]​


Headed out the door here to do the same. sunny See you tomorrow in Dothan.


----------



## W4DRR

I would like to wish everyone a safe journey to Topsail this weekend. Sure like to join you, but already spent my week down there last month. Looks like it is going to be nice and hot, with those night time temps only hitting the high 70's by morning.
Someone mentioned campfires....with those temps you would have to stand back about 50 feet to keep from roasting.

Bob


----------



## freefaller25

Well...we woke up with a sick child this morning. We are waiting to see how he is feeling later. We may have to wait until tomorrow to leave and drive straight through







. Hey Darlene what is the stuff you can get for JellyFish stings? With 2 kids I wouldn't mind having some of that on hand.

Dana


----------



## GoVols

I'm getting excited for you guys! Hope you have fun. I pull out for Topsail in 8 days, staying overnight in LA, arriving at the campground on Sunday the 18th.

Y'all leave the CG and beach in good order, OK?

Have a great time. action

JT


----------



## GoVols

freefaller25 said:


> Well...we woke up with a sick child this morning.Â We are waiting to see how he is feeling later.Â We may have to wait until tomorrow to leave and drive straight throughÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Â Hey Darlene what is the stuff you can get for JellyFish stings?Â With 2 kids I wouldn't mind having some of that on hand.Â
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]119848[/snapback]​


There is a combination sunscreen/jellyfish sting PREVENTER called "SafeSea". Last year I ordered it off the 'net. Couldn't find any in the local stores down there. You may look for it in dive shops or pharmacies in the area.


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> I would like to wish everyone a safe journey to Topsail this weekend. Sure like to join you, but already spent my week down there last month. [snapback]119846[/snapback]​


Thanks Bob,

Wish yall was coming too. Maybe next year we can work it around where everybody can come. We will be thinking about you and Doris.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> I'm getting excited for you guys! Hope you have fun. I pull out for Topsail in 8 days, staying overnight in LA, arriving at the campground on Sunday the 18th.
> 
> Y'all leave the CG and beach in good order, OK?
> 
> Have a great time. action
> 
> JT
> [snapback]119849[/snapback]​


Thanks JT,

When they see you pull in with an Outback, they may just turn you around and tell you they don't want anymore Outbacks for a while after we leave. Just kidding. Wish we could have worked it out where we all could have been there together, but there is always next year.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

IM READY..IM READY..IM READY...
im too excited to work.. 
hey , who's covering my bill at camping world????
lamar


----------



## ARzark

Have fun everyone! Wish I was going!
Don't forget to take lots of PICTURES









Travel safe!


----------



## Kenstand

10..9..8.......3..2..1 BLAST-OFF!!

Ready....Set.....GO!!!

Just click your heels together three times and look for the Emerald Seacoast!!!


HOOORAY !!!


----------



## GoVols

Kenstand said:


> Just click your heels together three times and look for the Emerald Seacoast!!!


Emerald seacoast, you mean this?


----------



## Crawfish

JT, I think he means this.










Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

freefaller25 said:


> Well...we woke up with a sick child this morning. We are waiting to see how he is feeling later. We may have to wait until tomorrow to leave and drive straight through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hey Darlene what is the stuff you can get for JellyFish stings? With 2 kids I wouldn't mind having some of that on hand.
> 
> Dana
> [snapback]119848[/snapback]​


Dana,
There are several "remedies" for the stings. First, I'd dry the area, apply some surgical tape (something strong) to remove any stingers. Masking tape will probably do. Don't try to remove them with tweezers!! This releases venom into the area. Most of the locals recommend a paste of seawater and meat tenderizer. I don't do the meat tenderizer, myself, but the seawater pouring over it for a few minutes is important as it helps neutralize toxins. For some reason, tap water will release toxins into the sting. Then apply white vinegar and cold compress, followed by antibiotic cream/ointment. Some people also carry a bottle of WINDEX, it seems, that the ammonia in that helps. Of course, some claim that one's own urine is a good cure..........ain't going there!!
The reason I mentioned jellyfish is I have seen kids with a dozen stings on them. OUCH!! Sometimes they're everywhere and sometimes they're not. 
My son got struck twice with a man-o-war, once around his neck and once across his upper arm. We had to take him to the ER, he was in such pain, so I looked up some info trying to prevent ER trips!! 
Hope your child gets better, so you can make the trip!
HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> hey , who's covering my bill at camping world????
> lamar
> [snapback]119894[/snapback]​


I think Carmen will be keeping a close eye on your buggy Lamar.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Just to clarify we will be in site 38 until Monday then we move to 63. The little one has a 24 hour bug that the big one had a couple days ago. We are still coming. he will be fine by tomorrow morning.









Dana


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey , who's covering my bill at camping world????
> lamar
> [snapback]119894[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think Carmen will be keeping a close eye on your buggy Lamar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119932[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Problem is, NOBODY keeps a close eye on MY buggy, when I go!! The cashier at the one in Midway (just out of Tallahassee) knows me by name!








Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan

hey , who's covering my bill at camping world????
lamar
[snapback]119894[/snapback]​[/quote]

I nominate Crawfish.......


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Hi - It's Linda

It's 7pm and David flew back today and is still at the office. He will probably be pretty tired tonight.
Most likely we will not get an early start so will not get to camping world in time to meet up with everyone.

Drive safely and see you all there.....

Me and the gang


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey , who's covering my bill at camping world????
> lamar
> [snapback]119894[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate Crawfish.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120016[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey, what is this....









I just suggested to Margaret to take Jamie shopping at the outlet mall and spend all of your money.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

Too Late!


----------



## Reverie

Uh oh!

National Hurricane Center Clicky Thingy

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan

Reverie said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> National Hurricane Center Clicky Thingy
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]120107[/snapback]​


Say it ain't so!


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!
> 
> National Hurricane Center Clicky Thingy
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]120107[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120109[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Uh, I saw it earlier, but everyone was so enthusiastic about the trip, I hated to "rain" on their parade...........
Darlene action


----------



## Reverie

On the road again!

I'm about to get on the road again!

We are pulling out of the driveway in ten minutes.

Reverie













































































sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny

Anyone sense a theme?


----------



## GoVols

Let's hope Tropical Storm Alberto takes a hard right turn and misses our folks down at the beach!


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> Let's hope Tropical Storm Alberto takes a hard right turn and misses our folks down at the beach!
> [snapback]120452[/snapback]​


Oh, yeah, I been watching that. I didn't get off, yesterday, as my cousin is going with me and she had to work all day. She works 6 days/week at the Post Office, so I figured she needed a day to get her stuff up/rest, before we headed out. We're heading out in the morning......it's about a 3 1/2 hr. drive for us. I'm watching the Weather Channel, and hope it takes a hard turn right, for two reasons.......the fires in S. FL and US in Santa Rosa Beach!!







Just hope and pray for the best. If it keeps heading due North, I may be so fast getting outta there, I may overshoot my home town a bit, and end up in Tennessee!!















Hope the weather's nice and there's a local pier to fish on at night.......that's my thing!!















Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan

We're two nights into our rally and this is an awesome place. The sites are close together but the trees give some privacy. We are all crossing our fingers that the storm will stay clear of us. Wish us luck! sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

Glad to hear the rally is going well!








We are all collectively keeping our fingers (and toes) crossed for your weather to hold!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> We're two nights into our rally and this is an awesome place. The sites are close together but the trees gives some privacy. We are all crossing our fingers that the storm will stay clear of us. Wish us luck! sunny
> [snapback]120610[/snapback]​


Hi, Ernie!
Tell AJ to get ready to see his "Aunt Darlene"!! Can't wait to get my hands on that little guy!! Should be pulling in right after 1 PM, tomorrow, hopefully, tho check-in isn't until 3 PM. Maybe they'll let us on in, as check-out, according to the site is 1 PM. I can hope, anyway. Still getting stuff together. Can't wait to hear those "AJ Folsom Blues" again, and you need to practice up on Johnny Be Good!!
Tell Jamie and everyone else I said "HI"!!
Darlene action


----------



## GoVols

Do Outbackers surf? Below is a picture taken today down the coast at Panama City Beach. The waves are 6 to 8 feet on shore.










Walton County is posted double red flag today: no one in the water.
SWFD Surf Conditions


----------



## old_tidefan

The waves are huge







but we just moved the fun inland......So far we are still in good shape but keep your fingers crossed


----------



## ARzark

We're all counting on you guys sticking it out! We want to see RALLY PICTURES!!!!
Good luck, be safe and keep us updated sunny sunny sunny sunny


----------



## W4DRR

GoVols said:


> Do Outbackers surf? Below is a picture taken today down the coast at Panama City Beach. The waves are 6 to 8 feet on shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walton County is posted double red flag today: no one in the water.
> SWFD Surf Conditions
> [snapback]120747[/snapback]​


OK Outbackers at Topsail. Wax those boards and catch a few at the Topsail Pipeline. Those waves are da kine. Shaka brah!


----------



## campingnut18

well were back after the short week at topsail. 
the weather was great all week long. only a little rain drop one night.
i dont know why all those yanks were so worried about that little storm.
alberto was a little sissy...

we didnt feed the sharks and the gator was ran away by 20 or so kids.
i wanted to thank everyone for making this the best rally yet.
thanks to all those who cooked and cleaned each meal.
we had a great time all week.
maybe next year should be two weeks..

now on to the awards for the week. 
add more if you can think of any i missed..

1. THE GOLDEN BLENDER AWARD..
to gordon , man those drinks were good.
















2.THE ZEBRA AWARD.
the zebra tan was to die for.
nick what more can i say, that was funny...









3. THE GIT R DONE AWARD.
to tommy for helping me change my flat on the trailer in 10 min.









4. YOU LIGHT UP MY LIFE AWARD sunny 
to gordon again for the best lights. we love those palm trees..
(you need to get the set of 3 for next year)

5.THE NON-WAL-MART TRIP AWARD
to the campingnuts.
this is the only trip in 5 years we have NOT been to wal-mart.
im sure stocks went down.

thanks, lamar


----------



## W4DRR

Welcome back Lemur! action


----------



## Crawfish

I, also, would like to thank everybody for working together to make this the best rally yet. This Southeastern group really knows how to work together to get the job done. I am very proud to be a member of this great group. Thanks everyone.

It was a great week. Plenty of sunshine sunny , great waves at the beach







, great friends







, and great food







. Oh yea, can't forget zoomzoom, the greatest bartender in the Southeast.









Now continuing with the awards.

6. _The Robin Williams Award _for the person who did the most work by phone or computer while on vacation is a tie between Nick (Reverie) and Ernie (Tidefan).









7. _The Holey Moley Award _for the most holes in there awning goes to Darlene (sgalady) after scrubbing her awning with a stop sign.









8. _The Most Energetic Child _goes to AJ. If he is not locking himself in the trailer, he is running his parents wild. If you turn your back, man he is gone in a flash. Ernie and Jamie yall have your hands full, he is a real sport model.









I know there are more

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

i forgot this award..

THE GYPSY AWARD
to freefaller. the one camper who moved to more sites 
than anyone...

p.s. for those who have never been to topsail...
dont waste you money, the campground smells like a big sewer..
i could not eat outside all week.
the sun shines in you window at 5:30 am each day.
the waves are too big to swim in ,and in june you have more seaweed in your shorts than a two year old in diapers...
if you have reservations for next june just cancel them now...
















the campground is full for next june... i cant even book a site.

that stinks..

lamar


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> i forgot this award..
> 
> THE GYPSY AWARD
> to freefaller. the one camper who moved to more sites
> than anyone...
> 
> p.s. for those who have never been to topsail...
> dont waste you money, the campground smells like a big sewer..
> i could not eat outside all week.
> the sun shines in you window at 5:30 am each day.
> the waves are too big to swim in ,and in june you have more seaweed in your shorts than a two year old in diapers...
> if you have reservations for next june just cancel them now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the campground is full for next june... i cant even book a site.
> 
> that stinks..
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]123247[/snapback]​


I thought Florida State Park reservations were for only out to 11 months? June's won't be available until July.
Or am I just confused?









Bob


----------



## Reverie

I thought Florida State Park reservations were for only out to 11 months? June's won't be available until July.
Or am I just confused?









Bob

Lemur,

They're on to you!

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25

campingnut18 said:


> i forgot this award..
> 
> THE GYPSY AWARD
> to freefaller. the one camper who moved to more sites
> than anyone...
> 
> p.s. for those who have never been to topsail...
> dont waste you money, the campground smells like a big sewer..
> i could not eat outside all week.
> the sun shines in you window at 5:30 am each day.
> the waves are too big to swim in ,and in june you have more seaweed in your shorts than a two year old in diapers...
> if you have reservations for next june just cancel them now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the campground is full for next june... i cant even book a site.
> 
> that stinks..
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]123247[/snapback]​


We can't take the trophy for the Gypsy Award. flford moved one more time than us, BUT I will take the THE ******* POKER STAR AWARD for lightening the change cups of all at the table. Sorry Nick... We'll donate to Outbackers.com with some of the newly acquired quarters.









Tony


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> 7. _The Holey Moley Award _for the most holes in there awning goes to Darlene (sgalady) after scrubbing her awning with a stop sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123209[/snapback]​


Thank you for the recognition, Leon!!







However, I must give part credit to GA DOT who erected a stupid stop sign the height of my awning(!)







at an off-ramp!!







And, you have NO IDEA what I did on the way home!! shy





















This one takes the cake!!








Also, thanks to everyone that was there!! I had a great time, despite the heat and not being able to be in the sun, due to meds!! The food, the friendship and the evening walks on the beach were outta this world!!








Darlene action


----------



## freefaller25

sgalady said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. _The Holey Moley Award _for the most holes in there awning goes to Darlene (sgalady) after scrubbing her awning with a stop sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123209[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the recognition, Leon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I must give part credit to GA DOT who erected a stupid stop sign the height of my awning(!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at an off-ramp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, you have NO IDEA what I did on the way home!! shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one takes the cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone that was there!! I had a great time, despite the heat and not being able to be in the sun, due to meds!! The food, the friendship and the evening walks on the beach were outta this world!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]123363[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ok, Darlene...you have peaked my interests...what did you do on the way home???

Dana


----------



## freefaller25

If anyone wants to see our pictures you can go to our website at http://www.babyhomepages.net/durfee/index.php 
username: other
password: people

Dana


----------



## Crawfish

Dana,

Those are some great pictures. Margaret and I like the way you made the slide-show. It puts the whole week in perspective.







Tell Tony I want a re-match on "Texas Hold'em"









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Crawfish said:


> Dana,
> 
> Those are some great pictures. Margaret and I like the way you made the slide-show. It puts the whole week in perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Tony I want a re-match on "Texas Hold'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123377[/snapback]​


That sounds like a plan. I made sure to put my quarter cup in the back of the camper to balance the tongue load.







I love to play even when I loose and I always have to remember not to gamble away my gas money to get home.









Tony


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> 5.THE NON-WAL-MART TRIP AWARD
> to the campingnuts.
> this is the only trip in 5 years we have NOT been to wal-mart.
> im sure stocks went down.
> 
> thanks, lamar
> [snapback]123179[/snapback]​


What?????????









No trip to Wally's World?????









That's blasphemy in my household!

I just can't seem to make it one week without a trip to WalMart!









Dan


----------



## old_tidefan

8. _The Most Energetic Child _goes to AJ. If he is not locking himself in the trailer, he is running his parents wild. If you turn your back, man he is gone in a flash. Ernie and Jamie yall have your hands full, he is a real sport model.









It's hard to keep up with him camping but at home we just put the invisible fence collar around his waist and he stays in the yard


----------



## mountainlady56

[snapback]123363[/snapback]​[/quote]

Ok, Darlene...you have peaked my interests...what did you do on the way home???

Dana
[snapback]123370[/snapback]​[/quote]

Uh......Dana.....I have to find a way to remedy this situation on my own. Let's just say a little "flush" may help this problem.......it involved the "ice" cleaning technique and something fell in!! shy














and, Crawfish, this DEFINITELY is not water soluble!!















Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Dana, 
Those were great pictures, and you sure captured the spirit of the trip with "Surfing USA"~~
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sounds like you guys really raised the bar for future Outbackers rallies!
Wish we could have been there!

Congratulations on such a successful event!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like you guys really raised the bar for future Outbackers rallies!
> Wish we could have been there!
> 
> Congratulations on such a successful event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]123567[/snapback]​


Well, hi, Doug!!
It's only gas and vacation time!! Come on and join us!!








Darlene action


----------



## freefaller25

sgalady said:


> [snapback]123363[/snapback]​


Uh......Dana.....I have to find a way to remedy this situation on my own. Let's just say a little "flush" may help this problem.......it involved the "ice" cleaning technique and something fell in!! shy














and, Crawfish, this DEFINITELY is not water soluble!!















Darlene action
[snapback]123477[/snapback]​[/quote]










Dana


----------



## Kenstand

Darlene.. I hope you find 'whatever' fell in.

Thanks to everyone at the great SE Rally we had a wonderful time!!!!!


----------



## old_tidefan

Kenstand said:


> Darlene.. I hope you find 'whatever' fell in.
> 
> Thanks to everyone at the great SE Rally we had a wonderful time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123965[/snapback]​


Ken,
We passed you Saturday in Andalusa, Al. You were stopped behind a gas station and we had just stopped for a bite at McDonalds. I'm glad you enjoyed it and we enjoyed meeting you and your family. You are welcome at all of our rallies and even if it's not until next year you should join us at the beach sunny

Talk to you soon.


----------



## mountainlady56

Kenstand said:


> Darlene.. I hope you find 'whatever' fell in.
> 
> Thanks to everyone at the great SE Rally we had a wonderful time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123965[/snapback]​


Hi, 
It was great to have you at the rally!! Must have been quite a trip for you!







Maybe my tube of body wash will wash out one day!! shy








Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan

sgalady said:


> Kenstand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene.. I hope you find 'whatever' fell in.
> 
> Thanks to everyone at the great SE Rally we had a wonderful time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123965[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> It was great to have you at the rally!! Must have been quite a trip for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my tube of body wash will wash out one day!! shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]124164[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The body wash was probably expensive....If the top was open you may be able to just dip into the tank and get some of the suds off of it from time to time...Just a thought


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenstand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene.. I hope you find 'whatever' fell in.
> 
> Thanks to everyone at the great SE Rally we had a wonderful time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123965[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> It was great to have you at the rally!! Must have been quite a trip for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my tube of body wash will wash out one day!! shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]124164[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The body wash was probably expensive....If the top was open you may be able to just dip into the tank and get some of the suds off of it from time to time...Just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]124167[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Gee, Ernie!
I thought you were going to volunteer to get it out for me!!







Okay......time to take zoomzoom's bro-in-law's (Ken's) advice........."act like a helpless female".








Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Ho folks...... sunny

I've been in NH for the past week, so this is the first chance I've had to post....

Pictures...

Topsail Pictures

Catching up here at home.....i'll be back...


----------



## W4DRR

Those are some great pictures Zoom!








I must say, you have raised the bar when it comes to cheesy lighted palm trees and flamingos. Now I will need to upgrade mine!









Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, zoom!!
Some great pictures, except I think you were stalking me!!







Why so many pictures of the fat woman with the red face??














Those were GREAT shots of our rigs, those, particularly the "sexy Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins with the 27RSDS" as my oldest son said!!







He gave my baby truck a bath, last night, with the do-it-yourself carwash. It sure looked like cotton candy, with pastel pink, green, yellow and blue suds on that white background!







I was impressed that your Titan could tow such a big TT, myself!! Whew, that's a great lookin' setup!! Course, I enjoyed the pics of your kids. Those kids are natural hams!!







Lookin' forward to the next rally.......at least, my face has turned brown, now, thanks to my Native American heritage. Hopefully, it won't be quite as hot, either. Give my regards to Mrs. zoom and give hugs to those kids!
Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan

Thanks for posting the pictures Zoom..........It sure was a great week sunny


----------



## z-family




----------



## zoomzoom8

Okay...I think things have settled down enough to post a few things about the trip.

"Thank you" to all of you for making the trip so enjoyable for my family and I. We feel we are truly blessed to have met you all and to have you all in our lives. To all of you that help put this whole thing together, "Thanks." To all of you that cooked pound after pound of seafood, "Thanks." To all of you that watched over our kids as they came by your site, "Thanks." To all of you that stopped by shared a cold one of some shape/form/fashion, "Thanks." To the weather gods that spared us the edge of the depression that soaked Tampa, "Thanks." To all the folks that took all my poker $'s, "Thanks" (I think). It was a great time.....To the liqueur store that always had endless bottles of rum, "Thanks." We all needed that......

Tidefan, AJ can show up on our doorstep anytime.....we have tons for him to do and he really is no problem. Darlene, we hope you know now the the open door "Margimita" policy is always in place and you are welcome anytime. Leon, thanks for the overnight setup in Dothan.....that really worked out well. Lemur, thanks for the foresight to see far enough ahead on this to allow as many folks to come that did. OutbackGA (and company) thanks for the company at the campground in Efuala(sp) as I made the 21st and final batch of Pina Coloda's of the trip. My oh my, where did the three and a half gallons of rum go????

To the rest of you, we enjoyed meeting and having the chance to play with all of you. We hope that you can make it to the next event. Thank you all for the memories, good times, and for helping to make this a rally that raised the bar for future rallies.

See you all at the cave!!!!

ZoomZoom........


----------



## campingnut18

Thanks for all the great times ... and great pictures!! (we hardly even picked up our camera since there was so much good socializing to do).

Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56

Zoomzoom,
I have to admit, after not drinking (by choice) for 4 years, that pina colada and the margamita sure were good!! Yep, I think YOU raised "the bar" for everyone!








Give the kids a hug.......they sure liked sitting in my diesel blowing the horn.







Leon thought it was me and was giving me the "evil eye".








Oh, and tell Paulette and Ken to get ONE of their two campers on the road, next time!!








Darlene action


----------



## countrygirl

zoomzoom8 said:


> Ho folks...... sunny
> 
> I've been in NH for the past week, so this is the first chance I've had to post....
> 
> Pictures...
> 
> Topsail Pictures
> 
> Catching up here at home.....i'll be back...
> [snapback]124897[/snapback]​


I like the pics...it looks like fun. BTW...the Outback Sydney in the last few pics has a ladder attached. Was that standard or did the owner add it on. Thanks, Dina


----------



## zoomzoom8

countrygirl said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ho folks...... sunny
> 
> I've been in NH for the past week, so this is the first chance I've had to post....
> 
> Pictures...
> 
> Topsail Pictures
> 
> Catching up here at home.....i'll be back...
> [snapback]124897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I like the pics...it looks like fun. BTW...the Outback Sydney in the last few pics has a ladder attached. Was that standard or did the owner add it on. Thanks, Dina
> [snapback]126306[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It was on it when picked up.


----------

